# Weight Loss/Hair Growth Pt. 2!



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Breaking my original personal challenge of joining no more challenges, but since so many of us were motivated by the original thread, how about we create a new one starting May 1 - just in time to start getting on track for beach bodies and looooooong hair blowing in the wind!
This is a thread to support the ladies who are trying to pursue both weight loss and hair growth. If you're in, just "thank" this post so we can keep a running list of who is involved so we can support each other!
If you want, please include in your first post:​
*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):
Current hair length:
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:
Short-term hair goal:
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:
Long-term hair goal:
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*

*Let's get it, ladies!*​


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll start with mine!

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers)*: 158 
*Current hair length*: Somewhere between SL and APL, completely uneven from the hack job I did after a setback... lol.
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 148 by the end of May
*Short-term hair goal*: More even APL by December 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 119 by October 2011
*Long-term hair goal*: Full U-shaped WL by January 2014
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach*: I'd like to work-out a total of 3000 minutes by December 2011

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Try to eat as healthy as possible while still enjoying foods I want by choosing healthier alternatives. Continue drinking 11 - 12 glasses of water per day. Phasing out deep-fried/processed/"white" foods. Eat more fiber. Become more regular with exercise.
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Keep my hair stretched (in protective styles as much as I can stand). Manipulate it only when necessary. Keep my ends moisturized and dusted when necessary.

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a week!


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 28, 2011)

Its so funny this were my main two for the year along with skin but thats another story  

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 189
*Current hair length:* Longer than APL shorter than BSL 
*Short-term weight loss goal:* 20 down, 20 more to go 
*Short-term hair goal:* BSL by Christmas possibly grazing MBL 
*Long-term weight loss goal:* To lose my last 20 pounds then maintain the weightloss
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL, thick ends. (Not too thick  )
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* A flatter tummy! 

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Counting my calories and exercising! There is no magic formula.
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* My simple hair regimen. By hair is a b!tch and likes to be left alone.


*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* When ever I remember


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *i'm too ashamed to admit but it is 200+ pounds
* Current hair length: *APL
* Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* lose at least 40 pounds before school starts in late August
* Short-term hair goal: *Full APL by August 2011
* Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *125-130 pounds (i'm 5'4
* Long-term hair goal:  *MBL-WL
* Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *completely get rid of my depression
* 
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?  *I am currently fasting and doing cardio exercises each week between 4-5 days a week
* What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?  *i'm pretty satisfied with my hair routine right now. No changes needed
* 
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?   *I will update at least once a day to hold myself accountable on what I ate that day and if I completed my exercise routine for the day 

Let's get it ladies!


----------



## tasha7239 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers)*: Let me weight in the morning because I want to know exactly where I am starting...at least 230 erplexed

*Current hair length:* About an inch from APL...trying to grow out layers.

*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* Down 15lbs by the end of May.

*Short-term hair goal:* Longest layer APL by the end of May.

*Long-term weight loss goal:* Down 50lbs by 31 Dec 11 (that 7 months).

*Long-term hair goal: *BSL May 2012

Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: 

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I am going to be honest with this one. I will stop being lazy. I can be fully rested but talk myself out of going to the gym. "Tasha you dont need to go because you have a lot of reports due today..get the extra rest" or "Dang...I think my ankle is hurting"  I will come up with anything to get out of working out. I will be in the gym 0300 May 1st. I will also make sure I drink at least eight classes of water a day. Again, to be honest I have not had more than three bottles in at _least _two months. I will also make better choices as far as my meals are concerned especially while being overseas. 

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I am bun 95% of the time and will continue to do so. 

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a week on Sunday evenings for the board morning for me. 

I will be back with my starting weight.

29 April 11 : 234 lbs


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*141*
Current hair length:*MBL*
Short-term weight loss goal:*135*
Short-term hair goal:*WL (almost there!)*
Long-term weight loss goal:*125-130*
Long-term hair goal:*HL*
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *super toned abs&arms*

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I already exercise 5 days a week, i do pilates everyday&rotate between cycling,the eliptical,and sometimes running but im going to try to start running more cause i bought these new asics tht are supposed to be low impact on my knees so i cant wait to try em out i already eat healthy so theres nothing i will be changing in my diet.i was 150 2months ago but ive lost about 10pounds since then so im hoping i can hit 130 by late may/early june*

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?
im going to start self-texlaxing because i feel like my hair will be much healthier&thicker in doing so.

oh&i'll update every day or every other day with my exercise routine,what i ate,what i did w.my hair,etc.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 226.4 
Current hair length: a little past APL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: Lose 20 lbs by my 36th birthday, June 11.
Short-term hair goal: MBL by Christmas
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 175-180
Long-term hair goal: WL by 2013...OO-OOP!
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Drink 1/2 my weight in water daily, clean eating, minimum of 5 workouts per week, more veggies, get more sleep, less stress, run 10 sets of the 175 stairs I run during my workout (right now, I'm dead after 3!), get sexier for myself & my hubby, get healthier for myself and my family!

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? drink more water, eliminiate unhealthy fast food, more steamed and baked food, have 1 splurge breakfast, lunch and dinner per week, journal foods, workouts, feelings, goals, progress, not skip workouts.

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? drink more water, eat healthier, protective style 80% of the time or more, no heat except for trim day and rare occasions, deep condition often.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? At least once a week! 

THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you @davisbr88 for starting this thread


----------



## bellebebe (Apr 28, 2011)

Girl, sign my lil butt up. Lol I just wanna lose 10lbs and gain some muscle. I'm 5"7' and I weigh 146 last time I checked. I'm gonna get my sexy on today at the park. Lol run for about 30 mm to an hour. It REALLY does help my hair grow faster.. Idk why. My hair grows slower when I dont run.

Oh, my current length is cbl.. almost APL... I will post pics when I get home.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq: You better quiet that "oo-oop" mess down!!!!


Anyway, I wanted to let everyone know that if you have an insatiable sweet tooth like me, check out Chocolate-Covered Katie for healthier alternatives to dessert! I believe they are all either vegetarian or vegan and she has some good raw recipes as well. I've been bumming all of my dessert recipes from her, especially since she makes a lot of individual serving recipes for us single ladies. Just a suggestion 

I just finished eating breakfast (I hate breakfast) of whole wheat banana pancakes topped with raspberries and blackberries.
My goal for breakfasts includes fruit, a whole grain, and protein and/or dairy (switching to almond milk since cow's milk doesn't always agree with me and I hate the taste)
For lunch and dinner, my goal is to eat a protein paired with a double vegetable serving (+ another whole grain at lunch, but not at dinner since I usually have a serving for dessert)
For snacks, I eat raw vegetables and fruit.
For dessert, I use one of Katie's recipes and modify them to include wheat flour instead of white, stevia in place of sugar, and dried fruit in place of chocolate chips
I still need to try and get in more dairy/calcium but I'm taking baby steps


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight: 156 lbs
Current hair length:MBL (not all the strands though)
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:150
Short-term hair goal:full MBL
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:140-145 lbs (i look weird when I get thinner than that)
Long-term hair goal:WL
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? keep on going to the gym 3-4 times per week. incorporate 1 extra session of cardio. eat well and drink plenty of water
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? i'll keep up with the same regimen because it's working great

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?
weekly


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 28, 2011)

Please count my big butt in! 


*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* argh, 191.4lbs
*Current hair length:* TWA
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 20lbs by Sept. 4 (B-Day)
*Short-term hair goal:* +2.5 inches by B-Day
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 150 lbs
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL stretched
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* to perfect my coke bottle! And get rid of the pooch...
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Stop eating so much crap and get up and do something!
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* More water and exercise!
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Twice a month


----------



## beanie44 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight *(or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): I'm 5'7'' in height and weigh 260
*Current hair length:* grazing BSL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* Lose 25 lbs by my 46th birthday, June 09.
*Short-term hair goal:* MBL by Christmas
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 100
*Long-term hair goal:* WL by 2012 God willing
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Drink 4 liters of water daily, clean eating, minimum of 7 workouts per week, more veggies, get more sleep, less stress, walking because of bad knee using Bowflex walking machine and several good aerobic vids...I want to work up to this PX90 vid...but I'm far from it at this moment.  I want to get fit before the whole menopause kicks in for me my hubby, the rest of my family!

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goals? drink more water, eliminiate unhealthy fast food, more steamed and baked food.

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* drink more water, eat healthier, protective style 85% of the time or more, no heat except for length checks 2 times and hair colored once this year, deep condition/protein balance often.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? At least once a week! 

I haven't felt motivated to get back in shape for a while,  I know the hardest part to train will be my mind I need all of the help I can get...Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 28, 2011)

Count me in...  I will post my stats and answer the questions on Sunday.  I always like to start stuff on a Sunday.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Apr 28, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Diva_Esq: You better quiet that "oo-oop" mess down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drmuffin (Apr 28, 2011)

Etherealsmile said:


> * Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *completely get rid of my depression



We can reach this goal together!


----------



## CocoaButter (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight: 133 lbs

Current hair length: Scalp

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:126  (that was my weight last year... I gained some winter weight )


Short-term hair goal:full SL

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 126


Long-term hair goal: BSL. I think when hair gets too long you just end up looking like that woman in the ring.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?

Ermmm... I don't know. I'm very lazy in general. I'll try and check every 2 weeks.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): The wii told me 260   I'm about 6 feet tall or so
Current hair length:I think about sl now 
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: By my birthday Oct 13th 30-40 lbs
Short-term hair goal:I would like to make apl by January
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:70 lbs
Long-term hair goal:MBL 
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:Just working on myself 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? I already started on the diet. I started in-taking a lot of water. I don't drink soda but i m working on the sweet. Damn near slapped my friend for a piece of cake. She forgave me. I had to stop drinking coffee it was keeping me from sleeping. Plus i save money and starbucks no longer gets a substantial amount of my paycheck. I have started cooking and taking my lunch.  The fitness is the hard part so I have to work on that thing where i'm not lazy and turn on the wii or go say hi to the treadmill and workout in the mornings. Oh yeah and love myself 

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Just working on my regimen and not being lazy. Continue to ps and take care of my hair.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I will be lurking and check in about once a week


----------



## truequeen06 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* I'm 5'8 at 229 lbs
*Current hair length:*  Hip length
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* -30 lbs (199 lbs)
*Short-term hair goal:* Tail bone length
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* -75 lbs (155 lbs) 
*Long-term hair goal:*  Classic length
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:*  Get my PCOS under control.

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* 
Low carb
Smoothies with veggies, fruits, and chlorella
Daily exercise
Stop eating late at night
Drink more water
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*  Be more consistent with wearing my scarf to bed.  Other than that, continue with my current regimen

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*  At least 2-3 times a week


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck you guys! Everyone's goals sound very doable,so don't give up,especially when you get closer to your goal weight and it starts to become harder to lose. Just keep pushing your will power,and you can get there. I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines! I am a weight loss story fanatic! Lol!


----------



## yora88 (Apr 28, 2011)

saving my spot....will be back later.


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 28, 2011)

well i just worked out on my treadmill,i did HIIT for 35min rotating between 7mph and 5.5 mph. i wouldve gone longer but my dad messed up my groove by calling me to tell me he misses me since hes gonna be outta town for 3months lol

for breakfast i had grapefruit
for lunch ill have salad&fruit
snack will be veggies (carrots)
dinner will be rice&beans,oxtail,&fried plantains
snack will be grapefruit

kinda off topic, I looove grapefruit.Its one of the least desirable fruits due to its taste but not only does it have antioxidants&vitamins but it can help loose weight. One grapefruit is only 100-110 calories and it fills you up.Its also good for diabetics (such as myself) because its low in carbs. When i crave something sweet i usually sprinkle splenda on it to make it taste sweet.is so deelishus


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *200lbs ; 30.1%* 
Current hair length:*SL*
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 1*90lbs or 29% My weight never seems to change that much no matter how many inches I lose erplexed*
Short-term hair goal: *full SL*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *165 lbs or 22%*
Long-term hair goal: *WAIST LENGTH!!*
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *I really want to wear a bikini this summer and I think its possible. *

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *I'll continue to do my Insanity workout, take vitamins, up the water intake, walk more and eating all the fresh veggies and fruits I can get.*
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? *Continue to workout and be patient with my hair. 
*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I*'m going to say once a week*


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm posting on my phone so I can't thank the post. But I want to join please. Thanks

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 183
Current hair length: BSL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 150 lbs (July 15)
Short-term hair goal:  MBL (July 15)
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 130 lbs
Long-term hair goal:  TBL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:  consistent with workouts

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?
Food log
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?  consistent with vitamins and supplements

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Weekly


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 224, I don't check for BMI

Current hair length: CL in the front, SL in the back

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 25-30 lbs by Sept.

Short-term hair goal: Not really pushing for hair length, its been growing at a good rate                                                   -                           for me so, full SL by August/ September is fine for me

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 170 by Dec 2011 

Long-term hair goal: Aiming for APL, might be able to get there by Dec

Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Just drop the pounds I gained in the last 2     
                                                            years

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Start exercising, monitor my eating habits, cut out all junk food for the first 2 months to give myself a running head strart .

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Nothing, I'm happy with what its doing currently.



How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Check in  once every week, weigh-in monthly.


----------



## simplybeauty (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 203lbs 
Current hair length: SL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 180 by August 2011
Short-term hair goal: APL by December 2011
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 165... SOON lol
Long-term hair goal:MBL 2013
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: I just want to be healthy!

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? I will continue counting calories and working out 4 days/ week
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Protective styles and stretching relaxers

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Umm.. every two weeks


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 28, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> We can reach this goal together!




indeed!


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yaaay for this thread!!! Just what I need to start the summer off right! My 2 loves- fitness and hair growth  Ok, here are my stats _*gulp*_

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *(I love ya'll, but not that much yet ) BMI = 27.1 erplexed
*Current hair length:* 1.25" from APL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *Sep 2011- 150 lbs; Reduce body fat by 10-12 points
*Short-term hair goal:* Sep 2011- Full APL; Dec 2011- Grazing BSB
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* Maintain goal weight; Maintain healthy eating habits
*Long-term hair goal:* Dec 2012- grazing WL 
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* N/A

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *Continue working out 5x per week (50 minutes each session), but incorporate weight training/sculpting at each workout (instead of every other workout). 

Continue keeping electronic food diary.

Also, I WILL NOT rush this weight loss. I have given myself more than enough time to get down to 150 lbs (4 months from now ), so I can continue to incorporate the healthy eating and fitness habits I've incoporated into my life over the last 2 years.

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Continue PSing 95% of the time; maintain moisture-protein balance; research new PSs so I don't get bored. 

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Weight loss- weekly or bi-monthly; Hair- monthly


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 28, 2011)

Count me in! I so need it.

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 30%...
*Current hair length: *3-4 from BSL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *24 by September 2011
*Short-term hair goal:* BSB by September 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 120 or 20% bmi by 2012
*Long-term hair goal: *Full MBL/brushing WL by 2013. Full SL curly by end of 2013
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* better eating habits and no more yoyo dieting or exercising

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*
Eating healthy, drinking more water, exercise more and eating less refined foods. Also do more proper cooking.
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* 
Wear twists,stretched styles longer, comb less, moisturize more, and trim on a proper schedule.
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*
Every 2 weeks or so with picture updates every 4-6 months.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* COLOR="Teal"]173 Taken (23 Apr)[/COLOR] 
*Current hair length:* Short APL *Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* -15lbs (158) *Short-term hair goal:* Long APL *Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* -48lbs (125)*Long-term hair goal: * MBL 
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Run a half marathon / Increase my speed to 8min mile (Currently at 10:20m) / Increase my weekly distance to 25m a week 

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Continue to count cals (aim for 1500 - 1600 daily) / Lace up and go! / Use runkeepers' tools to try and increase my speed / START back weightlifting / AVOID getting caught up with scams and quick fixes 

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal*? I just started with the protective styling so I will continue that and daily moisturizing.  I will also start taking Nioxim and see how that goes.  

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* I want to update this every Saturday with weightloss...possibly monthly with hair...so around the first of each month for the hair. 

How exciting!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 271.4  5'9"*
*Current hair length: between sl and apl (picture attached)*
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 250 by July 1, 2011*
*Short-term hair goal: full apl by July 1, 2011*
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 175 pounds by May 1, 2012*
*Long-term hair goal: BSL by May 1, 2012*
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: i have TONS of goals that i'd like to reach... but most of all, i just want to be the best me spiritually, physically, emotionally, and mentally and i know everything else will fall in it's rightful place!*
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? continuous prayer! drink only water; eat less; count calories (1500 daily); still eat my favorite foods but at a minimum; take vitamins/supplements daily; grilled/baked/steamed foods; eat leaner meat/protein; more fruits and vegetables; low fat foods; move my body more (workout dvds, gym, walking/running); get enough rest/sleep. *
*What will you change/continue to rea ch your hair goal? i'll start protective styling more; weaves/wigs; braids; start back deep conditioning/co washing on a regular basis; relaxer stretching/texlaxing.*
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? well, um... i can't make any promises... but i will TRY to check in on a weekly basis... God bless all you ladies! ♥*


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> davisbr88
> I will when you change your siggy!


Lol! You got me, you got me. 



drmuffin said:


> We can reach this goal together!


I missed this somehow. I'd love to reach that goal as well.



JerriBlank said:


> Good luck you guys! Everyone's goals sound very doable,so don't give up,especially when you get closer to your goal weight and it starts to become harder to lose. Just keep pushing your will power,and you can get there. I'll be cheering you guys on from the sidelines! I am a weight loss story fanatic! Lol!


Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## Vashti (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 212 pounds
*Current hair length*: SL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 150
*Short-term hair goal:* APL
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *135
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Just staying the course and staying focused!

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I will cut down on eating out. I don't do it often but i need to do even less of that. I will continue to do most of my own cooking for meals from scratch. Helps me stay focused one eating healthy! Also, I want to make and drink more green juices!

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Keep daily oiling and moisturising and weekly DCing!

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I'm thinking once a week?


----------



## Carisa (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *160*
Current hair length: *apl*
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *5 lbs*
Short-term hair goal: *bsl by september*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *20 lbs*
Long-term hair goal: *mbl or wl*
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *I would also like to tone up. This weight loss should be achieved within the next 3 months and hopefully my hair goal is reached by december.  I would like to clear up my skin all over and im working on that by drinking more water, taking vitamins, and using better products.*
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *I will start back exercising at least 3-4x a week, eat healthier, do yoga*
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? *I will continue to wear my hair in braids with wigs on top, use my same products (nexxus, ntm, infusium 23) and same routine*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? *1-2x per month*


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Vashti: I also need to do something about eating out. I love cooking, so I don't know why I eat out so much, but at one point, it was a daily thing. Smh. It's just so convenient but it's really unhealthy. I am going to try and limit eating out to once a month, and only if I am invited by someone else. I have to stop being lazy and ordering out just because I feel like it, and wait for an actual special occasion. 

I love this thread already. It's really motivating me.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome Challenge, thank you Soror for starting this!

*Current weight (or BMI):* 31 (174 llbs)
*Current hair length:*  APL (just came out of a sew in & may have to trim above that but sure yet)
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 29 (165 lbs) by June 1
*Short-term hair goal:* BSL by September 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal*:  25 (140 lbs)
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:*  Remain consistent!  I lost 20 lbs last year and gained 17 lbs back.  I've gone from 172 to 130 after college.  I'm just getting too old to continue to yo-yo up and down.  I really want to lose this weight and keep it off for good.

_What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?_  Begin an exercise regimen, cook more at home.  Part of my problem is I'm always grabbing food on the go...when I cook regularly I always lose weight.  I have so many tools at home to assist me in losing weight its absurd that I don't use them PLUS I know how to lose!  I've done it successfully several times in the past!  I just need to get REstarted!

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?  I will continue with my regimen as is, but may continue on my PS'ing kick.  I just got my first LF, I may keep my hair hidden until I reach my goal.  Also - avoid at all costs stretches beyond 12 weeks.  12+ weeks post = disaster for me.  

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?  About once a month?  Unless I'm forreal forreal on a roll and want to show off!  

Thanks again for starting this challenge, if nothing else THIS is one I need to be in!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 28, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Vashti: I also need to do something about eating out.* I love cooking,* so I don't know why I eat out so much, but at one point, it was a daily thing. Smh. It's just so convenient but it's really unhealthy. I am going to try and limit eating out to once a month, and only if I am invited by someone else. I have to stop being lazy and ordering out just because I feel like it, and wait for an actual special occasion.
> 
> I love this thread already. It's really motivating me.


 
Me too girl! I've figured out its not the COOKING I mind....its the cleaning up I hate.

Also wanted to add, I'm in a wedding in September and in a destination wedding next year and another friend just went ring shopping! I'm the only single one of all my friends and quite frankly I wanna be SMOKIN' hot at all the nuptial ceremonies!  PLUS - my high school reunion is this November.  Lots of motivation over here!


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Me too girl! I've figured out its not the COOKING I mind....its the cleaning up I hate.
> 
> Also wanted to add, I'm in a wedding in September and in a destination wedding next year and another friend just went ring shopping! I'm the only single one of all my friends and quite frankly I wanna be SMOKIN' hot at all the nuptial ceremonies!  PLUS - my high school reunion is this November.  Lots of motivation over here!



You know what - you are EXACTLY right. Because I am most at peace/happy when I'm cooking or baking (or near water... randomly... lol) but the clean-up is the WORST!!!! I hate cleaning up.
And I completely feel you on wanting to be looking great for the wedding because that's a great place to meet someone new.
And my 5-year reunion is June 10. Not enough time for me to completely reach my goal, but I at least want to be less than I was in high school. If I could just get under 140 for that, I would be ecstatic (but I don't know how realistic that is).


----------



## Bwloca (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 150*
*Current hair length: Shoulder length*
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 140*
*Short-term hair goal: BSL*
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 135*
*Long-term hair goal: MBL*
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:*

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Eat fewer calories, exercise each day, and drink more water.*

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*
*Staying away from hairstylists who want to flat iron my hair at 450 degrees. *

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? **As I remember*


----------



## ClassyDiva (Apr 28, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):
259 
Current hair length: somewhere between EL and SL 
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: I want to be 240 or close to it by the end of May
Short-term hair goal: APL by end of Aug...
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 136 by Jun 2012
Long-term hair goal: MBL by Jan 2012 or WL by Jul 2012

Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Watch what I eat. I tend to snack on not so HEALTHY foods at night.

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Currently im natural and relaxed. I will try to keep my patience. Im getting blowouts frequently so my hair is growing better than before.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Hopefully once a month... if not.... every two monrgs


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bumping for more ladies to join in on our journey!


----------



## Luscious850 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yay, the new thread is up!


*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 179lb
*Current hair length:* SL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *169 by the end of May
*Short-term hair goal: *Full SL by the end of May
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 135-140 lb
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Stretch all summer and to thicken up!

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*I Will continue to work out at least 350 minutes per week
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I will not use heat on my hair all summer and I will increase my moisture level!

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once per week


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi ladies, I don't post in here too much (I'm a nail fanatic) but I am joining this challenge because I'm losing weight and growing my hair; it's a win/win situation!
*
Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*I'm not ashamed to admit, it's denying that got me this far! 239 lbs
*Current hair length:* Neck length, natural
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* Over the next 4 months, 39 lbs, to get me down to onerland (that's 199 and under)
*Short-term hair goal:*SL in the same amount of time
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* Size 8 with a booty...numbers don't matter as much to me
*Long-term hair goal:* HL stretched (or straight, I might relax/texlax it)
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Umm, get regimens down, in both my hair and weight...I am very sporadic, and I need consistency
*
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I will continue to work out 5 days a week and track my calories, but I will add more veggies and try and stay away from sugar!

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Protective styling, try to get my protein/moisture balance in check and keep my ends moist

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a week, on Mondays, my weigh-in days and once a month for length checks.

I'm not into challenges too much, but I've been on this weight/hair journey by myself for a while, so it's nice to join in with some other like-minded ladies.


----------



## TurquoizBlue (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

I don't post here much, but I'm coming out of Lurksville because I need to be in this challenge.

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 
187/bmi 31.2

Current hair length:  
bsl

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 
get below 170 lbs and STAY THERE

Short-term hair goal:  
mbl

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:  
150 lbs or less

Long-term hair goal:  
wl

Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:  
lower cholesterol! and firm up/tone

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?  
eliminate all meat except for fish, cut way back on fried foods, exercise consistently, DRINK MORE WATER

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? 
continue protective styling, condition regularly, keep moisturized

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?  
weekly/bi-weekly

Thanks for creating this challenge!


----------



## Bnster (Apr 28, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* I haven't stepped on a scale yet, but I have my overall dimensions.

*Current hair length:* Very close to BSL (top of bra) 
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* May month lose 15 lbs get down 2 dresses
*Short-term hair goal:*Full blunt BSL length Dec 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:*Get down to 130 - 150 lbs (ideal height and age weight I'm 5'2
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL 2012
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* n/a

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Eating style, cut out the chips - junk food. However B-days etc I will be celebrating.
Excerise - Walking with the BF on evenings and my new work location will have a gym so bonus - I will go in early and workout 3 times a week, plus go walking with my co-workers during breaks. 
Take vitamins and plan my meals.
Envision me - jogging with my long hair in a ponytail and slim body in athletic wear as a focus.

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I like my regimen as it is working for me - I most likely will invest in a steamer.

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* I'm accountable to me, but this group will help so 
May 08
May 15
May 29
Then every 2 weeks after that.
June 12
June 26 etc.


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 29, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *165, BMI: 30.2 (obese for my height and weight 
*Current hair length: *APL(ish)
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 145lbs/BMI: 26.5
*Short-term hair goal: *BSL by October
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *125lbs/22.3
*Long-term hair goal: *Full WL (2012)
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Start my own graphic design business by the end of this year as a means of side-income, Adopt a lifestyle of healthy living overall, Be known as one of the baddest, independent, money-making bad bishes of SC . Possibly land me an NBA, or NFL player? (Hey I can dream can't I? Why not dream big? )

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I will most definitely change my current (bad) eating habits, up my water intake (64oz/day) as well as UP my exercise. I'm gonna go IN this time around
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I will stay consistent with using my sulfur mix, moisturize and seal twice a day, dust regularly, protective style like a mad-woman, and  that my hair reaches it's full potential in record time 

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* For my weight, I will check in with my day-to-day routines often, for "weigh-in" day I will be doing updates religiously every 2 weeks.
Hair updates will be reported with every relaxer (every 12-14weeks)

Ready to get this thing poppin! :yap:

ETA: Inspiration--->>Pilar Sanders ('nuff said) hair AND body inspiration right here vv:


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

Bumping......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Current weight: *
218.4

*Current hair length:*
CBL stretched. I haven't straightened since going natural. Not really interested in straightening at the moment. Otherwise I would say it looks like I have a medium size curly fro. 

*Short-term weight loss:*
199

*Short-term hair goal:*
Be able to pull my hair into one pony tail vs two puffs

*Long-term weight loss:*
130 for right now. I may be willing to go down to 120

*Long-term hair goal:*
SL curly

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*
Currently exercising 6x/wk. Starting on Monday I will start doing 2 a days. 

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?
*My current reggie works so I will stick with it. Basically daily cowashing, dcing 2x/wk, and a full out wash day 1x/wk
*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*
At least 1x/wk


----------



## camilla (Apr 29, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*228lbs*
Current hair length:* bsl*
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *199 *
Short-term hair goal:* full bsl after a trim*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *160 OR less*
Long-term hair goal: *full mbl*
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *grow in my personal relationship with GOD*

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *drink water throughout the day ( not a fan BUT lemon lime or orange slices help) eat clean! less processed foods fried food once a week, exercize 5 days a week min. do a mini marathon next summer*
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? *more moisture more protective styles*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? *every two weeks*


----------



## prettypithy (Apr 29, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 225
*Current hair length:* Grazing APL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 199 by September 2011
*Short-term hair goal:* BSB by Dec 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 160 (glory days weight)
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL 2012
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Pass the bar, grow with God
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Work out 5x/week (joining a gym this summer), adequate water and eat clean at least 90% of the time

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I will continue with my regimen: shampoo 1x/week; co-wash as needed; DC 1x/week; little to no heat; protein 1x/2 weeks. I will be completely heat free this summer and continue with protective styling.

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* At least weekly on Sundays.


----------



## Vashti (Apr 29, 2011)

I was listening to a podcast this morning and the guy mentioned that drinking ice cold water first thing in the morning can help accelerate fat loss. I've been doing this on an off for a couple of weeks to help cleanse my system but didn't know it can help with fat loss.

I need to start doing this every morning now!


----------



## Etherealsmile (Apr 29, 2011)

Vashti said:


> I was listening to a podcast this morning and the guy mentioned that drinking ice cold water first thing in the morning can help accelerate fat loss. I've been doing this on an off for a couple of weeks to help cleanse my system but didn't know it can help with fat loss.
> 
> I need to start doing this every morning now!




This is a great tip, a friend of mine suggested this to me back in college, i just can't stand drinking cold water though


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm going to join this challenge, but I'm only in here now to save my spot. Be back soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

Ladies I just wanted to show my support and offer some cheerleading!!!!    What a wonderful challenge


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 226.8  ; I'm barely 5'8 YIKES !!
Current hair length: Shortest section is CBL; Longest section is grazing BSL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 199
Short-term hair goal: Shortest section to hit APL 
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 165; it'd be great to lose every lb I gained in/since college plus a few
Long-term hair goal: Full MBL w/ healthy edges
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: I need to work on stress management & taking time out of my schedule to relax regularly so I don't burn out all the time.

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? I will strive for 3-5 workouts per week, up my water intake (fluids in general), get more sleep, take on a less demanding workload, modify food choices & eat meals instead of snacking throughout the day

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? I will continue to DC @ least every 1-2 weeks, but will opt for protective styles 2 weeks out of every month. I will continue to use no heat unless DCing & moisturize daily.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? At least once a week; more if I'm struggling.*


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so excited to get started tomorrow!
We can do it ladies!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (Apr 30, 2011)

Woot Woot! Let's get it ladies 
I'm ready to go to work!!!! Much success to us all


----------



## Jenko (Apr 30, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 246 (yeesh!)

*Current hair length:* Shoulder Length natural
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 30-40 pounds by December
*Short-term hair goal*ast shoulder length
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:*Get down to 180-170
*Long-term hair goal:* MBL 2012
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* n/a

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I hate exercising so I'm going to start off slow, twice a week then move to three times a week. Drink more water. 
*
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I've started using a multivitamin, detangle my hair more often but other than that I'm pretty happy with my regimen. 

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a month.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 1, 2011)

I stopped eating at around 9:15 PM yesterday, so I am going to do a 24-hour water fast until 9:15 PM today. I find that it really helps me for whatever reason. Gets rid of some bloating/water weight, and "resets" my hunger so that I can eat when I'm actually hungry. I don't really know how to describe it but some kind of way it works, and I did one before my last attempt at weight loss and really liked how it worked.
That is one of my goals I should have listed. I want to learn to eat only when I'm truly hungry, instead of just when I see food. I'm definitely an emotional eater, and I would love to overcome that.


----------



## naturalTAN (May 1, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):  lachen
Current hair length: APL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 20 lbs
Short-term hair goal: BSL
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 120 lbs
Long-term hair goal: WL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Taking better care of all of me and not just my hair.

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Exercise 4x a week. MWF Sa or Su and make healthy eating a part of my lifestyle. 
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Protective style throughout the summer with pinned twists under wigs.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Once every two weeks.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 1, 2011)

So Day 1 I have my hair set in small twists that took over 6 hours to do (I'm a slow twister). I want them to last at least 2-4 weeks. and sense shampooing my wetting my hair doesn't really work out for me I'm going to return the Yes to Carrots conditioner I bought (not enough slip and my Tressemme Naturals does more for less) for a waterless shampoo so my set can last and not be funky.

 Today I'm going to try to drink as much water as possible to detox myself of sorts and then do a fruit and veggie detox the rest of the week.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 1, 2011)

Went to the gym 3 times this week (1h30 each time)+ practiced golf 3 times ( 45 minutes each). Drinking at least 2L of water daily.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 1, 2011)

You all are putting me to shame. The only good thing I can report today is drinking a lot of water, but I do that anyway. I messed up because we had a huge family Sunday dinner today. Smh.


----------



## tasha7239 (May 1, 2011)

I did eat real clean yesterday but I did horrible on my water.  I think I had maybe four bottles.  This morning I had some soup and the DFAC because I was running late so I will have four bottles of water by lunch time to get rid of some of that salt.

davisbr88...the Sunday dinner is in the past....Let's get it!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 1, 2011)

hola_lo2002 - go on girl!!!  get me motivated!!!!


----------



## Vashti (May 2, 2011)

Drank quite a bit of water today. Went to two church gatherings this 
weekend. Lots of good food, unfortunately - erplexed

So I'll be hitting the track tonight before I go to bed. This week I'm going back to two strand twists for my hair.


----------



## niqu92 (May 2, 2011)

i havnt had time to work out since thursday because im so busy with finals
ive kept my eating under control though,however on saturday iwent on a date and ate a really big meal but i didnt eat tht much today so i could balance it out

i straightened my hair on saturday for the first time in a while [i usually do braidouts], my hair is almost WL!


----------



## prettypithy (May 2, 2011)

I just planned my meals and work outs for the week. I hope to work out 5-6 days: swimming, bike riding and walking. I have my lunch pail packed for tomorrow: yogurt, fruit, and for lunch, salmon and farro.  Excited!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):186 lbs
Current hair length:#5 on my growth tracker shirt LOL 

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: STG:6/30/2011.....166 lbs (-20 lbs)
Short-term hair goal: #6 on my growth tracker shirt

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: ~150 lbs
Long-term hair goal: MBL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Toned and tight body

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Smoothies with chlorella (need to use that green stuff up) 
Daily exercise; at least walking the track until I am done with class
Stop eating late at night no food past 9pm (at the moment I stay up very late for school bc of finals)
Drink more water (1/2 my weight in oz's)
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Nothing maybe get it dusted more often, not so sure.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? At least weekly but I will drop in all the time to check up on you ladies.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 2, 2011)

Ok, so technically today is day TWO of the challenge, but I will be honest ladies, all I did yesterday was drink lots of water. I only had four piece of buttered toast to eat.....and the rest of the day was water, water, water. I do believe that stress subsided my appetite quite a bit. Heck it's almost 3:00 a.m. now...and I'm STILL not hungry....and that is SOOOOOOOO unlike myself 
Anyway, for tomorrow, I plan on starting my Jilian Michaels 30-day Shred workout. 

Also I have some good news to report: I stepped on the scale today, and I'm actually 163 not 165 I'm proud of those two pounds lost! This brings me to 29.8% BMI not 30.2% as I first suspected.


----------



## Klearli (May 2, 2011)

I'd like to join. I'm on the forum so much with my phone, and I could use the support. I'm sitting at McDonalds right now, languishing in a sausage biscuit!!  (Even tho I only came to use the WiFi...I felt obligated to get a sandwich)


Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 175 lbs
Current hair length: Neck Length
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 167 by June 1.
Short-term hair goal: Shoulder Length by September 2011
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: Maintain 150..be seen in a swim suit on my Birthday (July 22) 
Long-term hair goal: Waist Lenth...I have now decided
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Deans List this summer for my classes 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Pack Lunches and Snacks So I'm not tempted by fast food.
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?Sleeping with my scarf every night no matter what. Wear Protective Styles 90% of the time. (Starting May 9, after finals!)

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Weekly.

ETA: I forgot some things I want to do.  Exercise 4x weekly, and HAVE A PLAN for the workout. ie, no more going to the gym, staying on the elliptical until a good tv show goes off, then haphazardly deciding to do random strength training. I want to have a schedule like...idk, Monday Arms and Abs, Tuesday Legs and Glutes, ect. Does anyone do this now? If so, please post a workout sched/routine! I'd love to see...


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2011)

Sundays are my weigh in days. Weighed in at 215.6 so down 2.8 lbs since last week. So far I did personal training yesterday and Day 1 of the Supreme 90 workout--Chest & Back today. Will make a smoothie and drink some green tea before heading out to work. Snacks today will most likely be greek yogurt, a granola bar, and ww english muffin with sunflower seed butter. Lunch will be cousous mixed with sweet apple & maple chicken sausage. Plan to drink a lot of water too.

I'm doing a HOT right now with sweet almond oil, will rinse, then follow with a cowash. Will most likely do a wash & go puff or throw a headband on it.


----------



## kemono (May 2, 2011)

I am definitely in!!! This is my current obsession anyways

Current BMI: 26
Current length: MBL
Short term weight loss goal: BMI under 25 and more muscle tone
Short term hair growth goal: full MBL
Long term weight loss goal: BMI under 23, even more tone
Long term hair growth goal: full WL
Regimen for weight loss:
Cardio (running or elliptical) 6 days/week
Weights 3 days/week
Pilates 3/days/week
Under 1400 calories/day
Regimen for hair growth:
Continue with NO HEAT unless for DC and roller sets.
DC weekly
Roller sets weekly
Low manip and protective styles. No ponytails.
Cowash as needed depending on workout. 
Keep hair moisturized.
Trims q 8 weeks  
Relaxer q 8 weeks

Good luck everyone. We can do this!! Fine by summertime


----------



## davisbr88 (May 2, 2011)

Congrats to the ladies succeeding in one or both aspects of the challenge! 
Today is a new day for me so I am determined to get it.
I'm also planning to get sewed up this week so I won't be able to really track my hair progress for a while, but it is what it is. I'll just have faith that it is growing well.
I'll have an update next Sunday on weight loss.

ETA: I weighed in today at 159 so I've gained a pound 
So I have exactly 40 pounds to lose to reach my goal!
Gotta make it happen.


----------



## coilsgonewild (May 2, 2011)

*I am so IN* 


Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 152 pounds
Current hair length: Getting it cut back to CBL or slightly shorter this week to get rid of SSK and split ends
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: Lose 10 pounds by June 1st 
Short-term hair goal: SSK and Split end free SL hair
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: between 125-130 pounds
Long-term hair goal: WL hair
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Spiritual growth, increased energy, and flatter stomach

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Work out a minimum of 3 times a week, be more conscious of eating habits (less sugar). Also drink at least 4 glasses of water a day, daily multi vitamin.
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Stretched protective styling, dusting, low manipulation, biotin pills

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I will check in at least 2-3 times a week to check in.


----------



## drmuffin (May 2, 2011)

So angry right now...

Yesterday as we all know was the 1st and the start of the challenge, and boy, did mine begin with a crummy start! Since it was Sunday, I asked me mum what was for dinner during church (since I generally cook everyday but Sunday) and she said "I don't know; I guess we'll have to get some chicken (aka Popeye's). NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

I ate horribly yesterday you guys!  On top of that, I have no room to work out besides today. I have two jobs: I teach at my alma mater and work in a grocery store. The only day I'm off from job #2 is today. Every other day this week I'm working both. Plus I have to do lesson plans today b/c I have no other time to do so. ON TOP OF THAT: my boobies are hurting right now (sorry if TMI!) and that's a sign that Aunt Flo is coming for a visit...sigh. My Tracker says sometime in the midweek. 

There is a glimmer of light though: Today I got some "healthy" breakfast from Subway (egg white and cheese on flatbread is my fave!) and for lunch I brought an orange and a bottle of water. So...trying to do better! Pray for me!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2011)

So I woke up this morning and weighed myself, I was down 20 lbs at the beginning of the year and I am almost back to my orginal weight.

*Cowashed with ApHogee 2 min, about to M&S..... so thats a good thing I did for my hair today.*

Havent ate anything yet (its 11am) cause I am not sure on what to eat plus Im not hungry at the moment. I will start drinking my water I guess then....I will be back later tonight and update you guys on what I have ate and done.


----------



## ajenee (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies . Sowwy I m late with my stats : )

My current BMI is 28.5 %

Current Hair Length is Apl

Short term goal is to lose 15 pds by the end of june

Long term weight loss goal is to lose and maintain weight loss of 30 to 35 pds

Long term Hair Goal is to be somewhere between bsl and mbl.

The changes I will make will be to commit to a 100% clean eating lifestyle with only 1 cheat meal per week. I commit to working out @ least 3 times a week rotating zumba, watp, and I will also begin training for a 5k. I am hoping to meet my ult. goal by the end of summer and make exercise a lifetime habit. Good luck ladies. Oh I ll check in once a week minimum.
Oops I forgot for my hair regi I am going to moisturize at least 1 xs daily, weekly prepoo and dc with steam and only flat iron once a month. I will also be doing s & d's more often
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## tiffjust2002 (May 2, 2011)

I would like to join if I can, if it's not too late?

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 187.6
Current hair length: I don't know all these abv. I am a newbie but my hair is neck length or chin length I guess
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 175 by my birthday June 14th 
Short-term hair goal: collar bone length if possible
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: somewhere between 155-165
Long-term hair goal: BSL, or WL is my ultimate goal but I have a few years for that one.
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: those are my main goals right now, aside from building up my savings account and buying a house next year.

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Well I have already lost 26 pounds so far so what I am doing I think it working.
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? I will moisturize more often and try more protective styles. 

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I will check in every two weeks with my weight I am doing a little challenge with my co-workers and we weigh in every two weeks. so next check in will be May 12th. Hair not sure yet.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 2, 2011)

Prepping for my sew-in on Thursday in hopes of retaining major length and cutting out the overmanipulation!
Not sure what to do... I did a henna gloss on Sunday, and DC'ed after but not as long as I wanted to because I had to go to church. So I rinsed off the gel I used from yesterday's superquick WNG and am DC'ing now. I plan to baggy all day and night and rinse in the morning. I am thinking I should maybe do a protein treatment tomorrow since I'm going to go a LONG time without one while in the sew-in (which is a litte nerve-wracking for me!), and then just keep DC'ing until Thursday.
How do any weave-wearers in this thread prep?
I don't think henna and protein in the same week is too much for _my_ hair but I could be wrong, I guess. I just can't imagine going 2-3 months without protein when I usually do one every 3.5-4 weeks.


----------



## cinnespice (May 2, 2011)

^^^ Before a weave I deep condition over night and then wash my hair like normal and dc with heat for 20 mins. I use a moisture based dc cause my hair doesn't love protein. I also blow out my hair lightly sometimes.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 2, 2011)

I see it's pretty active up in here today , ladies yall are getting busy!
So far I haven't had anything to eat....(except for some fries at around 5:00 a.m.  I know it was wrong, and I will repent for my sins today via Jilian Michaels 30-day Shred DVD). And I'm currently sipping on some water.

I'm currently at my 12th week mark, and I'm due for a relaxer on tomorrow (FINALLY) I will be sure to keep you guys updated on how this all pans out...I'm nervious and excited to see how much growth was retained this go around. We shall see


----------



## davisbr88 (May 2, 2011)

cinnespice said:


> ^^^ Before a weave I deep condition over night and then wash my hair like normal and dc with heat for 20 mins. I use a moisture based dc cause my hair doesn't love protein. I also blow out my hair lightly sometimes.



Thanks! This is only my second sew-in (my first was for prom and I DEFINITELY didn't prep for or take care of my hair underneath), so I am hoping I can get it right so I'll have a great PS for a while.


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 2, 2011)

hey yall 

i didn't do too good yesterday... oh well.

i'm on it today, though! i made chicken breast, whole grain rice, and string beans for lunch... skipped breakfast (bad, i know!)... getting ready to co-wash my hair in a few and get started on these notes for work... my mother and i are planning on going to the gym tomorrow... i hate exercising so i think i'm gonna set my work-out goal low for now... maybe 3 times a week... although my behind needs to workout every day... realistically, it's not happening so i won't set myself up for that failure! anyway... continued success, ladies... let's get it!


----------



## drmuffin (May 2, 2011)

I did it again guys: horrible dinner. This time it was Sonic.  We have like no food in the house and my mother is  *cough* too lazy *cough* to get some groceries. Sigh. I did have a good breakfast and lunch if that makes up for my evildoing! Gosh, I just can't get right! Oh well, off to henna my hair and grade papers.


----------



## blazingthru (May 2, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):to much to tell
Current hair length: ARMPIT but not full length currently
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 20lbs by 5/30 - 100 lbs by Christmas
Short-term hair goal: Full Armpit
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 100lbs
Long-term hair goal: Waist length
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Eating more, I need to eat more veggies and much more fruit.  I want to spend 1hour a day reading and studying my bible. I am thinking of joining a challenge. I might even start one on here. 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? NO chips, I recently learned that every single thing I eat that is not healthy goes to my belly, so for me snacks or out, they have to be 100% good fuel for my body or I have to do without.
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? using less products and keeping my hair in one style hopefully for an entire week, spending time pampering it on Sundays.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? As I change I will post my changes.

To add today, I had 1/2 cup of OJ and veggie sausage in a roti
Later I had one egg and cinn toast
Dinner roasted potato's, broccoli and veggie steak.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 2, 2011)

drmuffin: I had a really bad dinner, too, but that's because I haven't been grocery shopping and only had junk in the house. 
My groceries are getting delivered tomorrow so I won't have any excuse. I've decided to try out the Special K diet from tomorrow until the 16th. I keep seeing those dang commercials and I love that cereal! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## beatnik (May 2, 2011)

This is just what I need to get the motivation to actually look right by the summer. In the year since I've turned 21, I stopped caring about my hair (slapping a lf over it) and stopped working out (and spent all my extra free time at the bar). 

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 121
Current hair length: MBL, thin, and breaking/shedding. 
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 115 in time for a wedding at the end of May
Short-term hair goal: figure out whats breaking my hair off.
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 104 by the end of August
Long-term hair goal: healthy MBL by Dec 31st
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: stop the food cravings and become pescatarian

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? i need to stop eating more than my 250 pound brother, stop drinking absurd amounts of alcohol, become physically active, find other hobbies to keep me away from the fridge
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Less manipulation of the hair, no more wash and goes , start trimming hair

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Twice a week*


----------



## drmuffin (May 2, 2011)

davisbr88 oh please share how that Special K diet goes! I ate hours ago and I still feel like a pig. Sitting here on my bed and looking at my dresser mirror is all the motivation I need to hit this thing hard and quit making excuses!


----------



## TurquoizBlue (May 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for reporting in because it is helping me to stay inspired.  I ate well today, except I had some chips (I am ADDICTED to potato chips).  I made it to the track and walked today also.  Tomorrow is pilates class.

Hair is freshly washed, conditioned, moisturized and sealed.  I braided it into a bun and wore under my half wig during the day.  

I will report back at the end of the week or beg of next week.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 2, 2011)

drmuffin: I will definitely update next Sunday! I am going to try to walk a mile five times this week as well. I want to build up to that 5 miles you're supposed to walk a day. Next week, I'll walk 1.5 miles and then 2, and so on.


----------



## drmuffin (May 2, 2011)

TurquoizBlue said:


> *Thanks to everyone for reporting in because it is helping me to stay inspired.*  I ate well today, except I had some chips (I am ADDICTED to potato chips).  I made it to the track and walked today also.  Tomorrow is pilates class.
> 
> Hair is freshly washed, conditioned, moisturized and sealed.  I braided it into a bun and wore under my half wig during the day.
> 
> I will report back at the end of the week or beg of next week.



Yes inspiration indeed! It makes me feel bad b/c everyone's getting exercise and I'm slacking, thereby driving me to get up and do it! And it also makes me feel human because we all have slip-ups every once in a while. 

Can't wait to wash this terribly thick henna mix out of my hair...


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 2, 2011)

I decided to add 1L of white tea to my daily regimen


----------



## prettypithy (May 2, 2011)

Hi all! I had a good day. Clean eating except for coffee, a kashi bar and a luna bar.  But I did hit the gym for 20 minutes of cycling and then the pool for 25 minutes of free style swimming. So I feel pretty good about my day!


----------



## iri9109 (May 2, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers)*: i'd rather not say 
*Current hair length*: SL-CBL ~8-9 inches
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*: i wanna lose 50 lbs by the end of the year
*Short-term hair goal:*APL
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal*: get into the 100s (BMI under 25)
*Long-term hair goal: WL for now*
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach*: be healthier overall, sleep less, be active more
*
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*
i want to cut out all beverages besides water and green tea and occasionally coffee (including diet drinks), drink atleast a gallon of water a day, take my vitamins,no red meat, no white bread products, little to no processed foods,eat more fruits and veggies, no more fast food, start back up w/ the 17day diet (i lost about 20 lbs but started slacking after the 1st cycle), try to exercise atleast 5x a week for atleast 30 mins-1hr

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*
i need to leave my hair alone...im gonna wear updos/phony buns and ponies for the majority of rest of the month and then get weaves for the summer....keep taking my vitamins

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*

weight: every 1-2 weeks
hair: monthly/whenever i take down my weaves


----------



## LuvLiLocks (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies  can I join?

ETA

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 185
Current hair length: APL/BSB
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: loose 15 lbs
Short-term hair goal: Full BSB
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: loose 30 lbs overall
Long-term hair goal: Full MBL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Challenging myself to improve my spiritual life

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Going to the gym 3-4 times a week. Walk on the park every Sunday. Cut back on junk food!!!!

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Relaxer stretching. Protective styling, and lots of TLC

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Weekly check in.


----------



## sexysassyshapely (May 2, 2011)

I hope im not too late to join in this one.  

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 256... not ashamed!!!( I was 318 at the beginning of the year. )
Current hair length: apl in the back...chin length in the front

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: let's say 20 lbs by June 15...
Short-term hair goal: bsl
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 100 lbs 
Long-term hair goal: mbl
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: get back in school ( got 6 classes to go toll my BS in criminal justice) 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Gotta get moving more. Thinking about modifying the inpatient dieter's regimen...but make it more manageable and less severs for my lifestyle. 
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Currently ps-ing in cornrows and wigs. 

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Ill be lurking daily, but will only commit to posting weekly. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using HTC HD2 Android App


----------



## LuvLiLocks (May 2, 2011)

Ok, so my first update 

I was bad today as far as my eating, but I did make it to the gym and did 45mins of cardio, and did a couple reps on my upper body.

My hair is currently 2 weeks post relaxer and I'm rockin a sew-in....I need to remember to moisturize my scalp before the end of the week.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to all of our new ladies!
You definitely do not have to join by a certain date. I just ask that you thank the first post so we can keep track of each other and provide support/helping hand when necessary!


----------



## D.Lisha (May 3, 2011)

So, Day 1 of Jillian Michael's 30-day shred Complete. Mind you it was a real "challenge" keeping up with the vid, seeing as today was also day one of my "flow" (TMI I know but I'm just sayin! lol)
Today my eating wasn't too hot, all I had was fries, and some potato wedges. Smh, there are NO real groceries in this house, so I had to make due


----------



## davisbr88 (May 3, 2011)

I worked out today. Nothing major but I'm just happy I did something. I did a mix of jogging and running to get to a mile and some change. It took 20 minutes. I would love to work out longer than that but I'm taking baby steps.


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 3, 2011)

darn.this.sweet.tooth.

bluebell pistachio almond... enough said.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 3, 2011)

I had Blue Bell for the first time when I went to visit my brother in Houston. We don't have it up here.
I completely understand.
(Not that I'm excusing it, though!!!!  Lol, but I can relate)


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 3, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I had Blue Bell for the first time when I went to visit my brother in Houston. We don't have it up here.
> I completely understand.
> (Not that I'm excusing it, though!!!!  Lol, but I can relate)


 
i know... i'm going to let my skinny brother finish it off


----------



## davisbr88 (May 3, 2011)

I cheated with a couple of bites of coconut cake and 2 rolls. 
But I'm making progress so I won't beat myself up toooooo much. But I need to get it together anyway.


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 3, 2011)

I am heading to workout with my sister!  Running stairs and a 3 mile incline route.  I've been overnight deep conditioning twice a week.


----------



## sexysassyshapely (May 3, 2011)

OK, first update of the challenge. Didnt eat much, or very well today because I slept until about 11. Had a very late night at work last night, didnt get off till 2:00 am. Had about 5 cups of coffee, a bowl of cereal (dont ask...high sugar, low nutrition, one y kids picked out...lol) a baked chicken thigh that was left over from dinner last night, and spaghetti for dinner. And about 3/4 gallons of water. I use the impatient dieters method of water drinking for most of it.

Didnt get ANY workouts in, but starting on Jillian Michaels 30 day shred between shifts tomorrow. I know im gonna be sore...wish me luck


----------



## bride91501 (May 3, 2011)

My first update!

WEIGHT:
I didn't mention this in my initial post, but before 3 weeks ago I had plateau'd for 8 months.  You heard me- 8 WHOLE MONTHS. Nothing I was doing was working, and I was so frustrated. My doctor suggested that I keep a food diary, and at first I scoffed at the idea because: a)I'm a know-it-all , and b) I was positive that I was already eating pretty healthy. But I took her advice anyway, and like magic- I lost 4 lbs that first week! I couldn't believe it! I've lost a total of 8 lbs. (6.5 of which was fat) in the last 3 weeks since I've started tracking everthing I eat. Don't knock it till you try it ladies! I'm soooo glad I did 

HAIR:
Inspired by miss yaya24 's FABULOUS progress over the last year, I decided to order some MT & will start adding it to my sulfur mix. I'm a little worried about the dryness it may cause, but I'm gonna add another mini-DC to my reggie every week, and maybe another CW as well to counteract any drying effects. Any other advice from you veteran MT users is much appreciated 

Keep the faith ladies!


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 4, 2011)

I'm starting on Insanity and Chalean Extreme so wish me luck on that. I'm going to try walking once a day and work my way to be able to jog continuously. I've been eating too many breads this week which I know is bad, I just need to find time to make my way to the grocery store and I'll be good as that's basically all I have in my house.


----------



## crvlngrhair (May 4, 2011)

I clicked the thanks, but forgot to add my info 

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 202 ish and 27.5 last time I checked 
Current hair length: CBL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 25 lbs by June
Short-term hair goal: APL by the end of summer
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 45-50 lbs (trying to get back in the range of 150-160 and a BMI around 24)
Long-term hair goal: MBL, maybe WL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Mainly to develop better eating habits, and to tone up all over
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Readjust my eating habits completely and end my love affair with Dr. Pepper. 
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? I'm striving to become more consistent with my vitamin intake in order to get my iron levels back to normal 

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* I'll try to check in as much as possible (aiming for once a week), though it's hard to break out of lurk mode since I've been in it the majority of the time I've been on this site


----------



## davisbr88 (May 4, 2011)

I didn't get in a workout but I did get in a .7 mile brisk walk to the bus stop... Lol. Don't know how much that counts.
I followed the Special K Diet to a T today and feel pretty good about it. I usually don't tend to cheat until around the 3rd day though, but for now, it's going well. 
I'm not going to be able to get my sew-in until Saturday morning now since my packages decided to get delayed... :/. Buuuuut, I was able to get in plenty of moisture, and I am going to DC again on Friday night. Tomorrow I think I'm going to wear either a twist-n-curl or braid-n-curl for tomorrow's Cinco de Mayo celebration! I know I am going to drink so I am going to eat really healthily during the day so I won't wreak too much havoc on my diet. 
Congrats on everyone making progress towards their goals! We are strong, ladies!!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 5, 2011)

Mid-week check in...I've been doing [email protected] good, if I say so myself. I have done all of my scheduled workouts for this week including my bootcamp (which was so-so, I had to sprint and jog in one day...buuuut, my bootcamp coach is fione...not fine, but FIONE and married whomp whomp) and tomorrow I am laying off my lower body because my legs are on fire!!! And dedicating it to a 30-minute arms and abs workout. I'm focusing on lower abs especially because I have that pooch, who am I kidding? That lower GUT that I want to start working on like NOW. Hope you guys are having a good week!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 5, 2011)

Going to my boxing class in a couple of hours! keep it up ladies


----------



## bride91501 (May 5, 2011)

2 of 5 workouts done for this week...3rd happening today at 2pm (customized- 3 sets of heavy weights with 1 minute cardio blitz in between).

Stepped on the scale this morning- lost 2lbs!!!  Didn't check fat percentage though; I'll do that at Monday's weigh-in.

Need to increase water intake...only had about 40oz yesterday...not good. Goal is around 80-90 oz daily.

KUTGW ladies!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 5, 2011)

Weighed in at 2.2 lbs lost (156.8), which is awesome, considering yesterday was the first day I followed the eating plan... Lol.
I'm not working out today (or maybe I'll do a light one) because my friends and I are going out to celebrate Cinco de Mayo and we're going out dancing. I LOOOOVE dancing. I am that girl that is on the dance floor nonstop and walks out looking like she just went swimming. Lol.
Anyway, I figure that will be a great enough workout. I'm always trying to find ways to make things I enjoy a way to workout since I hate traditional exercise. When I'm not working the late shift, I definitely walk to the farthest bus stop (.7 mi) and back to my apt if it's still light outside. And I'm usually rushing both ways... lol. So, it's not much, but almost an extra 1.5 miles I'm getting to walk that I wasn't before. 
3 hours of nonstop shakin in a hot room with great music works for me!
Matter of fact, I think I'll go ahead and do this 20-minute salsa dance workout. Definitely not Mexican, but will get me in the mood.
Yay! I'm pumped up today.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 5, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Mid-week check in...I've been doing [email protected] good, if I say so myself. I have done all of my scheduled workouts for this week including my bootcamp (which was so-so, I had to sprint and jog in one day...buuuut, my bootcamp coach is fione...not fine, but FIONE and married whomp whomp) and tomorrow I am laying off my lower body because my legs are on fire!!! And dedicating it to a 30-minute arms and abs workout. I'm focusing on lower abs especially because I have that pooch, who am I kidding? That lower GUT that I want to start working on like NOW. Hope you guys are having a good week!



Girl, you are doing the damn thing! Go head!
Your hard work will pay off!



hola_lo2002 said:


> Going to my boxing class in a couple of hours! keep it up ladies



I've always wanted to try boxing. I'm a naturally aggressive person (I have short people's complex... lol), so I thought that'd be a cool way to workout AND relieve stress. How long have you been boxing?



bride91501 said:


> 2 of 5 workouts done for this week...3rd happening today at 2pm (customized- 3 sets of heavy weights with 1 minute cardio blitz in between).
> 
> Stepped on the scale this morning- lost 2lbs!!!  Didn't check fat percentage though; I'll do that at Monday's weigh-in.
> 
> ...



Congrats! You aren't playing around! Didn't you already lose 2 pounds this week? So now you're at 4? Go head!

We're about to be some sexy lookin thangs struttin around here!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 5, 2011)

Also I wanted to announce that if you live in the DC area, today's deal on LivingSocial is for a $19 one-month gym membership! I am thinking of buying it. If they have a pool, I'm sold!
Okay, this will be my last post today.... lol!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 5, 2011)

*Current weight: *327.4 lbs.
*Current hair length:* Shoulder Length, relaxed, 5 months post
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 10-15 lbs a month
*Short-term hair goal:* Transition to natural over two years
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *105 to 110 lbs., size 2-4
*Long-term hair goal:*Fully natural, waist length stretched
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach*: Complete transition to raw vegan 
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*Steadily increase exercise until I reach a minimum of 7 workouts per week (10 maximum with 3 days of 2 workouts).

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Continue protective styling and consistently use the MoeGro growth oil.
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a Week


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 5, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Girl, you are doing the damn thing! Go head!
> Your hard work will pay off!
> 
> 
> ...


 

I've been boxing for about 5 months now and I really like it! It's a great way to let all the stress out!!


----------



## prettypithy (May 5, 2011)

I skipped my workout yesterday but stayed in range with my calories. My weight is dropping but I will wait until Sunday to weigh in officially.


----------



## Vashti (May 5, 2011)

I'm going to start making my green juices this weekend and I'm dong a castor oil cleanse this weekend too. Went to the track this morning. Hitting it super hard tomorrow evening!

This weekend should be interesting. . .


----------



## cinnespice (May 5, 2011)

Well so far I been doing a lot of cutting back and water drinking. Plus I have been walking a lot. I need get a down pack exercise routine.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 5, 2011)

Vashti said:


> I'm going to start making my green juices this weekend and I'm dong a castor oil cleanse this weekend too. Went to the track this morning. Hitting it super hard tomorrow evening!
> 
> This weekend should be interesting. . .



What is a castor oil cleanse?
Do tell!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 6, 2011)

Hey, ladies:
So I have decided to drop the Special K Challenge. It was definitely working, so that's not the problem but I sort of feel like it's just not healthy, and it's only working because it's a low-calorie, low-fat diet, which I could follow myself without having to eat their products. 
Since diabetes and heart disease runs in my family, I'm sort of scared to continue to take in sooooo much sugar that goes along with the diet, especially because it's not like they're complex carbs. The portions/calories/fat are low but the simple carbs are just so high. And since I have so much extra weight, I really just don't want to chance it. Maybe I will try it again to lose those last 5-10 lbs but as of now, I am really trying to make sure I work on diabetes prevention and I don't think this diet really makes sense for that, plus it's not really helping me overcome my sugar addiction because everything is sweet! So I'm eating something sweet like 5x a day.

Right now I am about to try the Eating Well diabetic plan (similar to what I said I would do earlier)
Breakfast: whole grain, fruit, dairy/protein
Lunch & Dinner: vegetable, meat protein, whole grain
Snacks: raw fruits & vegetables, dairy
I'm also going to make sure I get in fish 2-3 times per week as suggested, and make sure I really am doing some sort of exercise regularly. I may eat *one* of the Special K bars as a snack once or twice a week if I get a really bad chocolate craving but I'm definitely not planning to eat them as often as I was.


----------



## Vashti (May 6, 2011)

I was reading about it first in the Natural Living section of the forum and then i went to the Sakthi Foundation to read more about it and decided to do it. It's supposed to clean out your intestines. I'm kind of bloated right now so it might help. You take some castor oil and mix it with juice and then drink hot water until you have to "go". That's the jist of it. You have to stay near the bathroom for a whole day though.


----------



## kemono (May 7, 2011)

Checking in at the end of the first week...
Getting trim, DC and roller set right now with Mike at Mohair. 
Deep condition and roller set last weekend with protective styling all week except Wed and Saturday (wore hair down for presentation and bunned it today before appt). 
Did all 6 workout requirements this week
Meet caloric limit all week except Friday--> had to make up for it in the gym today.

Happy growing and toning ladies


----------



## prettypithy (May 7, 2011)

Good news guys! From 225--->221 this week! :bouncegre

How did I do it? 90% clean eating and exercise. I went swimming three times this week, the gym twice and did some walking about 3 days this week. I ate 7-8 servings of fruits and vegetables a day, lean protein and whole grains. That's it! Happy with my progress so far!


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2011)

Weighed in at 213 this week so down 2.6 lbs. I upped my exercise last week and I noticed the last time I did that I truly saw the effects the 2nd week. I exercised 10 times this past week and plan to do the same this week. Eating is going well. Went to the farmers market and got some goodies:  vine ripened tomatoes,sweet potatoes,onions
applesauce,apple & peach blossom raw honey,heirloom tomato sauce,rosemary garlic pork sausage,eggplant ricotta raviloli, and zucchini bread. I also ordered some stuff from my nieces fundraiser: spinach ,garlic & basil angel hair pasta, ww angel hair pasta, and tomato, basil, and semonila angel hair pasta.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 8, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day, checking in for the week, I'm down to 236.2 which is significant because it's my first 10 lbs lost after my April re-boot...I'm losing kinda slow but I'm trying to build muscle at the same time, so I'll take it. I'm joining a 6-week bootcamp that starts May 16th that I'm really excited about and that's it for me...on the hair front? Eh, I'm not loving it right now and I'll leave it at that LOL. Have a goof one ladies!
Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## kemono (May 8, 2011)

Well my trim was a little more than expected this time. Now I am a little past BSL but more of a blunt cut. Before I was reaching MBL with layers. Oh well. Probably better for Mike to cut my hair dry next time than wet. Maybe it'll get back to MBL in the next 4 months and hopefully it will be a full MBL. 
For now I am going to bump up my OCT use to 3x/week for the next month to gain more growth for my next relaxer.

Happy growing


----------



## drmuffin (May 9, 2011)

Hey (I don't know if anybody has posted about it and I'm really too tired to go back and search ) but is anybody on Weight Watchers? My sister came home for Mother's Day and she looks fab! She's been on it for a few months and has lost about 12 lbs. So I'm determined to try it out and go to a meeting on Sat.

I haven't hit it big on the exercise yet, b/c I barely have time to breathe, let alone anything else. But I know, i know: NO EXCUSES!  Once school is over, it's game time!


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 9, 2011)

I haven't weighed myself, purposely. I did a boot camp on Saturday that was excellent.  Walking with my sister and doing some stairs tonight and every evening this week some kind of outdoors workout.  Next Saturday is boot camp again.  Also signed up for a 5am 8-week fitness program.

Hair...I straightened this morning for a switch up. My hair has grown so much, it is starting to change and not respond to my same styling techniques. Needed a break.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 9, 2011)

So I lost about 3 lbs this week. It is mostly water weight but that's still something. Finally went food shopping so I actually have healthy food in the house now I just need to not be lazy and actually cook it. I bought some ACV because I hear it's good for weightloss. Has anyone had any experience using it? Good luck everybody for this week!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (May 9, 2011)

Twists

I did this last night using Carol's Daughter Hair Butter and Lock & Twist Gel I will probably keep this style all week.


----------



## Vashti (May 9, 2011)

Started on a low carb diet today. Had two deviled eggs and a salad for breakfast. Still reeling from that cleanse I did yesterday. Not feeling well enough to go to the track today.


----------



## ajenee (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies , checking in for the week. I did good all last week until Friday after work and then I ate some form of sweets all weekend. On a positive note I did begin my 5k training and I did not gain any weight .I didn't lose any either : ( . I have joined the eat clean challenge and will keep a food journal for the week to see where my probs are. Hhg and weightloss journey 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## davisbr88 (May 9, 2011)

I am down to 155, which is 4 lbs since my weigh-in on May 2. Not that great, but I also did not eat well the whole time.
Today I started my "preventing diabetes" meal plan.
I had 1/2 cup cereal, 3/8 cup milk, 1/2 cup honeydew, and 1/2 c cottage cheese.
I think I'll have the Southwestern salad at McD's for lunch and salmon, brown rice, and broccoli for dinner. I'll probably have the fruit and walnut salad for a snack. I don't typically eat fast food but since I am going on a road trip today, I am just trying to make sure I pick the best options. I'll be a little below 1200 calories, which is what I'm aiming to eat everyday, but since I've been overeating, I'm not really all that hungry and know it'll be a struggle getting all of that down. After a few days of not overeating, I think I'll be balanced out again and will make sure to get in all of my caloric needs. I'm pretty much on track (a little below) on daily carb intake.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I am down to 155, which is 4 lbs since my weigh-in on May 2. Not that great, but I also did not eat well the whole time.


Wait that's 4 lbs in a week, right? That's fantastic . Sometimes I think Biggest Loser has people having unrealistic expectations. One to two lbs a week is what people should expect.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2011)

Forgot to check in about my hair. I have met my short term goal of pulling my hair into one ponytail. I have it in a bun today . My next short term goal would be getting some hang time.  Meaning my hair looking like a cute bob vs a curly fro. Can't wait .


----------



## Janet' (May 9, 2011)

Just sprinkling some    Go Ladies!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 10, 2011)

Hey ladies just checking in; I've been doing horribly the past 2 days b/c of a toothache but I am down to 235.6, which makes me very happy about. I did NO physical activity yesterday but I did walk my granny and her friend and we stopped and did some butt exercises and I'm finishing withlanks, reverse crunches, leg-ups, squats, butterfly crunches and a pilates butt move I LOVE. So it's all about and and butt today. Have a good one ladies!

Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Bnster (May 10, 2011)

Bnster said:


> *How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* I'm accountable to me, but this group will help so
> May 08
> May 15
> May 29
> ...



Signing in for May 08 - I have done nothing, nothing so far.  I bought the food, but didn't prepare it.  Then on Monday I fell sick - got food poisoning, so only oatmeal, crackers and drank water since then.  So this is my kick start to me eating right.  

I will gradually add back real solids (all food groups for healthier eating) to my diet as the week progresses and hope this truly will be a kick start. 


Not to gross anybody out, but truly we eat too much. The breakfast provided by my workplace was a continental breakfast so muffins, danishes, etc and fruits.  It was the fruits that did me in. I did take a danish and lots of fruits with it. The watermelon I think was the culprit.  Anyhow we eat too much, so much came out of me (mouth first you can imagine - oh don't), it wasn't funny.  A wake up call.  Do we truly need to eat that much and I had more fruits than anything else.

Smaller portions I will keep in mind for now on.

What meal plans are you ladies following?

P.S. I did walk at lunch time today.  Usually our work groups walks 3 times a day, at the two 15 minutes break and at lunch hour for 1/2 hr. So I feel good about that at least.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 10, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Wait that's 4 lbs in a week, right? That's fantastic . Sometimes I think Biggest Loser has people having unrealistic expectations. One to two lbs a week is what people should expect.



Yeah, you're right. Here's to another 4 this week 



Shay72 said:


> Forgot to check in about my hair. I have met my short term goal of pulling my hair into one ponytail. I have it in a bun today . My next short term goal would be getting some hang time.  Meaning my hair looking like a cute bob vs a curly fro. Can't wait .



Yay!



itsjusthair88 said:


> Hey ladies just checking in; I've been doing horribly the past 2 days b/c of a toothache but I am down to 235.6, which makes me very happy about. I did NO physical activity yesterday but I did walk my granny and her friend and we stopped and did some butt exercises and I'm finishing withlanks, reverse crunches, leg-ups, squats, butterfly crunches and a pilates butt move I LOVE. So it's all about and and butt today. Have a good one ladies!
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App



Awesome. I didn't do too much today but I walked an uphill mile in heels in less than 14 minutes. Didn't know I was that strong! I still have a ways to go in terms of getting in some conscious exercise.


----------



## tasha7239 (May 10, 2011)

I am a few days late but....I have done terrible this week.  We have so much going on that our office is really just eating junk.  We have had more pizza this week then some people have in a year....for real  I am going to start making time to go back to the DFAC so I wont be eating pizza so much.  I have not even been to the gym and its a five minute walk.  On a better note, I have been drinking water and I am staying on top of my hair game.  Still bunning for life 

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2011)

My office went to Chipoltle yesterday for lunch. I had already been online to look at stuff. I'm famous for taking forever to order and saying don't put this on, or this on, or this on . To combat this I always decide on a few choices before I go out to eat. I decided on the veggie burrito. I hate half for lunch yesterday and the other half today. They know that thing is too damn big .


----------



## davisbr88 (May 11, 2011)

Got a sew-in today for a PS but I'm about 90% sure that I got heat damage in the process. I refuse to have another setback. If I have heat damage, then my whole head is just gona have to be heat-trained because I am NOT cutting my hair.
In other news... I'm having really bad period cravings! I want everything!!!! I hate this time of the month.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (May 12, 2011)

Weighed in today and I weigh 187.2 so I only lost .4 lbs but I will admit I didn't work out and my eating wasn't that great, so I really gotta step it up, next weigh in is on May 27th.

I am rocking a braid out today btw


----------



## Vashti (May 12, 2011)

I went hiking Tuesday but besides that I kind of fell off with the exercise (Aunt Flo is visiting.) Planning to go hiking tomorrow. We'll see how that works out.

The diet is going well. I'm doing low carb and so far I've been sticking to the plan. I drank plenty of water today, had some ham, tomato and cheese and kombucha for breakfast, homemade chili and peppers and smoked almonds for lunch and more chili w/peppers for dinner with a diet soda. I've been eating quite a few big green salads and deviled eggs this week.

My hair suffered benign neglect so far except with moisturizing - still on my moisture game but my twists are fuzzy and messy so I've just kept them under hats this week!


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 13, 2011)

May 13th- First log.

Have not exercised, down 3 lbs.
I have nto been picking, and eating smaller portions. Plus my new job has lots of stairs, so that helps.
Starting chalean extreme tomorrow
Might do the 9 day cleanse from the Fat Smash diet, had great results with that.

Hair- Still at SL( collar bone in some places)
 chopped off 1/2 inch some places 3/4 inch. First real trim since I BC'd, last year. For now I'm back in braids. 

Will check in again in 20 days

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bride91501 (May 13, 2011)

Don't remember if I checked in this week, but here it is.

Started MT this week- so far so good!  I'm greasing my scalp with it every other day, and have bumped up my CWs to every other day to compensate. I'm also water rinsing on the alternate days, and M&S 2x/day now (this is my first time using a medium-heavy PT). My 1 year BC anniversary is in 2 weeks, and it's got me in the mood for a growth boost over the next couple of months .  

Still going strong with working out 5x per week.  This week is a little harder to get through than usual b/c I'm on my period (makes me so lazy ) but I'm pushing through.  "Aunt Flo" also tends to push my cravings into overdrive mode....I've managed to stay within my 1800 per day calorie allotment, but _just barely _most days this week.  Usually, I'm well below that number- usually 1400-1500.  

In somewhat good news, I did a little shopping yesterday, and I was able to slip into a size 8 skirt- no stretch . Cannot tell you the last time that's happened, if ever lol. My goal weight & fat percentage should put me around a size 6/small size 8, so I'm getting there...just gotta stay focused lol.

Will weigh myself on Sunday or Monday, and update again then.


----------



## drmuffin (May 14, 2011)

So I haven't checked-in in a while...but I have some progressive news: I joined Weight Watchers today! Thanks to the informal inspiration given by my sister. I feel like this is the positive step that I need to take. I went to my first meeting and it was pretty good. I weighed myself and I weigh a little bit more than I thought   But I guess it's cool. I'm gonna hit the track/treadmill tomorrow!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 14, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I just wanted to give all of you some love, support and encouragement in your weightloss/healthy hair journey. I know it's tough to hang in there, especially when it comes to exercising and eating right on a CONSISTENT basis....AND when it seems like that scale just WON'T BUDGE! 

Keep the faith and stay the course....even  when you get frustrated with the movement(or lack thereof) of numbers on the scale, or you ate a bunch of crap one day, or u realised you skipped a couple days of exercising. The key is to take a deep breath and REFOCUS....and go again. Remind yourself of your goals, and WHY you are doing all of this. Use that as motivation to get back on track.

As a child I was always short and skinny, never the athletic type tho. Was never interested in any physical activity of any kind. I gained a bit of weight in college, but was never bothered much about it. But university was the killer. In my final year of school I was so stressed over my exams, and my way of getting thru a killer study session was to eat. I'd eat mindlessly, hand carrying food to mouth. Over and over again. Once i realised the bowl was empty....more snacks. I gained about 25 lbs.
Now I know some ppl may scoff at that number...but when you are 5 feet 3".....25 lbs extra is not okay. I was officially in the overweight category when i calculated by BMI.

I knew I had gained weight, but I wasn't aware of exactly how much initially (I found out at a doc's visit), all I knew was that my face was getting rounder and rounder, my thighs constantly rubbed together, I went from wearing small tops and size 6-8 pants, to wearing large tops and size 12-14 pants. I was just tired of being uncomfortable in my own body. I saw some pics of me.....and said HELL NO. that was my A-ha! moment

I don't know how many of you know of *sparkpeople.com*. If not check it out. There are no special diets to follow, no tricks. Just tools which allow you to hold yourself accountable for what you eat, and how much exercise you did for a day. You have a wide range of exercises (with demos) that you can make a list of what u will do at the gym, or at home. and when u are finished that exercise session, you enter it in. And it will tell you how much calories you burned, how much minutes u did. Same thing with food. You can enter what you eat, it will tell you how many calories you ingested. There are graphs to give u a visual image of your weight loss. So many tools. I loved it. 

I ended up becoming a gym rat. Me, who would barely run a lap around the playing field for school, would run 40 minutes on treadmill, then 20 mins on elliptical, then a weights session for an hr. Me!!! I couldn't believe it. The days i felt lazy, I'd still go to the gym and change, so then i'd say, 'i'm already here, might as well do my session'...or i'd go home and pop in a exercise dvd. No excuses.

If i had a craving for a chocolate bar...i'd say that snickers is 270 calories, that means at least 25 minutes on the elliptical. i.e. NOT WORTH it!!
I tried not to get too caught up with the number on the scale.  Don't get discouraged by a 1lb gain....say to yourself, muscle is heavier than fat. Too many people throw in the towel for a 1-2lb gain. And focus of goals like increasing the speed that you could manage on the treadmill. Sometimes those changes happen BEFORE the scale changes. And when I saw that I could buy a size 10 dress, then a size 8, then size 6....I was in heaven! If I had caved in those numerous times I felt lazy, or discouraged...I wouldn't have made it to this point. 

So.....YOU CAN DO IT!!! trust me. Don't focus on the big number you have to lose, don't look for any quick fixes. Celebrate small goals. Slow and steady wins the race. So keep on, keeping on.

Lots of luv guys.
 P.s. Sorry its so long, and that I rambled.erplexed


----------



## D.Lisha (May 14, 2011)

So...........I have been kinda slacking lately. Life has really been getting me down, but I'm trying to stay stead-fast on this weightloss/hairgrowth journey as best as I can. 

I won't go into specific detail as to what has resulted in my slacking, but I will say that I've been somewhat depressed earlier this week. *sigh*

My last relaxer update was a fail, (If you're interested in seeing the results you can check out the thread entitled "Lead hairs or Split Ends: Cut or Keep?"  That thread hosts the pictures of my most recent relaxer results. I have plan on getting a full blunt/even trim by my stylist In a couple of weeks.  From here on out I plan on visiting my stylist more often.  I tried to be a "DYI-er" but it's not for me. And I trust that she will take good care of my hair. After all, she was the last person to get me a blunt/even trim that my hair really benefited from .

As far as weightloss, I'm still at my weight mark of 163lbs. I haven't lost any weight, but I haven't gained anything either.  I have starting going bak to the gym on a regular basis, I went on Tuesday, Wednesday, & Thursday, skipped last night, and plan on finishing up this week on my workout routine.

From what I've read you ladies are really on it! Just the inspiration I need to dust myself off and get back into the groove of things 
Sorry for the rant/rambling!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2011)

Ok today is Day #2 for me and this morning I did a shot of ACV, 2 tsp of EVCO, and 2 tsp of Agave Nectar, forgot to add my Aloe Vera Juice. After my shot I had a smoothie made with banana, whildberries, strawberries, and a few spinach leaves. Had a green apple and a bottle of water on the side.


----------



## niqu92 (May 14, 2011)

i havent checked in in a while because of finals but now that im done with school i'll be checking in more

today i washed my hair with the Shea Moisture line (love it!) and i blow dried and put my hair in a nice french braid. im 6weeks post and im planing to self-relax for the first time in 5 weeks (im so nervous)

as far as exercising goes, today i went on the eliptical for 40 min and i lifted weights for 20 min, ive been slacking off on exercising because of my finals but now that im done i'll be hitting up the gym more. I havnt gained or lost any weight im still at 141 so im hoping to get down to the 130's soon


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 14, 2011)

Captain's log, stardate 051411...

(I always wanted to say that!) 

I fell off the wagon and rolled down the hill today! I was craving bigtime, so I had some fried mozarella sticks at TGIFridays. 

Back on the wagon on tomorrow with grilled chicken. Sorry!!

On the hair tip, it's nice that my hair is FINALLY starting to grown DOWN instead of OUT after a year of being natural. 

Have a good weekend, ladies!


----------



## Vashti (May 14, 2011)

I'm off to the track in an hour. I had a gathering to go to this afternoon and considering the delicious goodies everyone baked and brought I kept myself away from them and only ate the low carb foods. I feel good about that because parties and gatherings can be a nightmare when I'm on a diet. Drank plenty of water today and I'll be having roast chicken and vegetables for dinner.

I pre-poo'ed last night with amla oil and co-washed this morning and added a little SM Reconstructive Elixir and some HE NOYF. My hair has been soft and cottony all day.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ok today is Day #2 for me and this morning I did a shot of ACV, 2 tsp of EVCO, and 2 tsp of Agave Nectar, forgot to add my Aloe Vera Juice. After my shot I had a smoothie made with banana, whildberries, strawberries, and a few spinach leaves. Had a green apple and a bottle of water on the side.


 
Since this morning I have had a salad with lettuce, spinach leaves, strawberries, mango's, and for the dressing I mixed with ACV, agave, Aloe Vera Juice.

For dinner I had ice cream...I froze 2 small banana earlier in the day so I could make the soft serve ice cream. So it included 2 small bananas, strawberries, almond milk, and mango.

So overall today was a good day!


----------



## drmuffin (May 15, 2011)

Diva_Esq said:


> Captain's log, stardate 051411...
> 
> (I always wanted to say that!)



Tee hee hee...


----------



## D.Lisha (May 15, 2011)

So....today all I had was a bowl of cereal and plenty of water  (and a few sips of cola ) 
Let's hope tomorrow is better! lmao


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2011)

Weighed in at 211.2. Down 1.8. Was hoping for more but I'm really happy about hitting the 25 lbs lost milestone . I was trying to kill myself doing 10 workouts so I will dial it back and try for 8 this week. 

Today is a full out hair day as it is every Sunday. I'm focusing on protein today and will be doing an amla treatment.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 15, 2011)

I will dry DC my hair today since I am just chilling.

As far as food goes I have had 2 bottles of water, a small green apple, a salad that had spinach, broccoli, tomato, mango,cantaloupe, and peanuts. 

Good it was, yummy!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 15, 2011)

I've been ghost for a little.
I took down my sew-in because the braids were just too tight and I'm super glad I did because one of the tracks was sewn on to some UNbraided baby hair at my temples! The most fragile hair on my head 
Anyway, I fell off for a while because of my period but I started back today. I will weigh again next Friday. 
I had cereal with cranberries and almond milk for breakfast. I've had about 5 cups of water so far. I've only been up since 1 so that's why I haven't eaten much yet... lol.
I'm going to have a banana protein shake and then a salad with soup for dinner. I'll probably drink another 5-6 cups of water and go to bed early tonight.
Congrats on everyone making progress!


----------



## D.Lisha (May 15, 2011)

So far all I've head to eat was a bowl a cereal (that I had
to practically force down) and 1.5 cups of water. I think I may want to try out the HCG diet.....


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 16, 2011)

Weekly check-in ladies: I weighed in at 234.4, for an almost 3-lb loss this week and also it brings me to my first mini-goal of 5% of my starting body weight lost, it took me 6 weeks, which was fine with me. I just found out that I am going to Hot August Nights in about 3 months and I am going to try and <GASP> wear a bathing suit, not a 2-piece, but one of those strapless retro numbers, with the built-in tummy control. But the good news is, I have an 8-week block of bootcamp starting tomorrow and the guy promises it is going to be brutal, which is what I need.

I actually made an appointment to get my hair cut and relaxed for next Saturday at 10AM, but then I happened upon the Kimmaytube length check and it gave me a clear picture of where I wanted to be. She is a 4A (or so says she is) and her hair is just gorgeous, she has even said she went through a tough time when her hair was short and so I'm just going to tough it out and at the end of the Month I am going to go back into long-term protective mode and putting in some kinky twists or yarn twists and leaving them in all summer, at least until Hot August Nights I want something sexier at that point

That's it for me, I am pretty boring as you can see, lol, but I am growing this hair and losing this weight; happy hair and health journeys ladies!!!


----------



## kemono (May 16, 2011)

Ok so last week missed my workout on Friday (bad day at work) and had to double up Saturday to make it up. Otherwise, kept all workout goals last week. Kept below calorie limit except for Friday (like I said bad day at work). Kicked off my new week yesterday with an hour on the elliptical and pilates. Woke up early this morning and hit the gym before work.

Hairwise...no DC this weekend 
I did a cowash and go this instead and I'm still rocking it with my protective style bun today. Kept up my moisture with Paul Mitchell The Conditioner. Used my OCT 3 times last week according to my plan. 
I am counting down the weeks till my next relaxer. The new growth is out of control which is why the cowash and gos make it so much easier to deal with my hair.

Did some clothes shopping over the weekend and I overall am liking what I am seeing.


----------



## TurquoizBlue (May 16, 2011)

I didn't report last week.  I started out great with my diet, but gradually fell into snacking and full-on eating for Mother's Day.  My positive is that I did exercise five days that week.  I was down 3 lbs, but my weight went back up to 1 lb below my starting weight.  

Last week, I only exercised two days.  My eating wasn't the best.  Plus, my blood pressure got slightly elevated.    So at the end of the week, I cut out everything.  Today, I'm down 5 lbs from starting weight.  My pressure feels normal.  No extra fluid weight.

I had to ditch that wig.  I just could take it.  I may try again later this month.  Plus, I starting having issues with my hair and ssks.  I haven't had a major problem with knots until I started using more protein.  I'm very low maintenance.  Usually just cowash and bun.  Rarely deep condition or use protein.  Occasionally henna my hair.  I've been trying to up my regime to help the areas of my hair that aren't as strong.  I was S&D-ing to try to get all the knots, but it wasn't working.  So I ended up straightening my hair and going through my entire head and dusting everything.  Trimming in a few areas.  Everything feels much better now.  Back in my bun.  Straightened until next wash day.

ETA:  I've been using Megatek for about a month to try to help thicken my crown area.  So far, I cannot tell much difference.  My hair overall looks like it is getting thicker, and I have a TON of new short hairs all over my scalp, but the crown still looks sparse.  I'm thinking about trying a sulphur mix.

Good luck to everyone that needs encouragement, and great job to everyone who continues to stick with this challenge.


----------



## TurquoizBlue (May 16, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Since this morning I have had a salad with lettuce, spinach leaves, strawberries, mango's, and for the dressing I mixed with ACV, agave, Aloe Vera Juice.
> 
> For dinner I had ice cream...I froze 2 small banana earlier in the day so I could make the soft serve ice cream. So it included 2 small bananas, strawberries, almond milk, and mango.
> 
> So overall today was a good day!



I love banana ice cream!  I have to get a vitamix so I can make it again because I burned out my last blender from making it.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 16, 2011)

You ladies are on it!
Let's keep it going ladies! 
We can do it


----------



## Vashti (May 16, 2011)

I went hiking yesterday. Slipped and fell in the mud (it was raining) so I decided to go home. 

I had yogurt for breakfast, kombucha, water, roast chicken with yams (lunch), liver and onions and peppers (dinner) and some cherries and a diet soda.

Washed my hair and DC it yesterday and I'm keeping it stretched out this week. Last week I let it shrink too much and it was NOT good when I had to detangle!


----------



## xX-AfroDoll-Xx (May 16, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 196
*Current hair length:* SL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 182 by end of June
*Short-term hair goal: *APL by December 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 126 by March 2012
*Long-term hair goal: *WL by December 2012
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Have a complete lifestyle change by September 2011 (including hair and weight and work ethic)
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* 
-Drink 8 glasses of water a day
-Exercise for at least 30minutes 3-4 times a week
-Reduce food portions
-Introduce healthier alternatives to favorited foods
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*
-Create and stick to a hair regimen
-Protect my hair by wearing a bun daily 
-Stretch to 10-12 weeks between relaxers
-Keep heat to a bare minimum (only when relaxed and special occasions)
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a week on a Sunday evening


----------



## EbbonyTx (May 16, 2011)

If It's Not Too Late To Join:

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 210 @ 5'7" [BMI:32.9=Obese Cl.1]
*Current hair length:* NL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 189 by end of June[BMI:29.9=Overweight], 159 by end of August [BMI:24.9=Healthy]
*Short-term hair goal:* FuLL SL by December 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 139 by May 2012 [BMI:21.9=Healthy}
*Long-term hair goal:* WL by May 2013

*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Maintain My 4.0, Complete My Bachelors Degree By May 2013, Total Lifestyle Change In Terms Of HHJ and Weight Loss/Management

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *
 -Drink my body weight in ounces of water every day
 -Exercise for at least 60 minutes 3-4 times a week
 -Complete My 2 month Insanity Challenge Beginning June 1, 2011
 -Reduce my caloric intake to meet my exercise needs for fuel & no meals after 8pm [this helps me so much]
 -Increase Amount of Protein & Fiber; Decrease Sugars

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*
 -2x Weekly Deep Conditioning, Protective Styles, Daily Moisturize & Seal, Daily CoWash [Dependant On Current Style]
 -Live On LHCF As Motivation

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* 1x Per Week [at least]


----------



## EbbonyTx (May 18, 2011)

Started Back Taking Phentermine 37.5 At 6-7pm To Curb Appetite

Started Using ACV Rinses {Plan To Do 1-2x A Week}
Bought Aussie 3 Minute Miracle To Mix With Oils And DC For 3-4 Hours Today


----------



## Diva_Esq (May 18, 2011)

My sister and I started the 6-week train for a 5K Weight Watchers workout last night.  WOO!  Child, it was torture.  Running sucks...but it also sucks the fat off, so I'll be running!!!

I've been protective styling with my clip/up wash n go's all week or a wash n go pony.  I did a Giovanni protein treatment today that I thought I needed, but my hair felt a bit stripped.  UGH! Back to the intensive moisture drawingboard.  

I've been very stressed lately b/c of work and haven't been sleeping the greatest.

Been doing portion control and some healthy eating!  Planning to weigh in a few weeks.


----------



## Vashti (May 18, 2011)

Rockin the afro puff again this week. Won't be doing this next week though.

Still drinking my water every day. I had cherries and salmon crochets for breakfast and lunch with iced coffee. Planning on eating eggs and bacon for dinner with some tea. I'm just now recovering from that bad cold I had this weekend so I'll be going back hard on my exercise Friday.


----------



## beatnik (May 18, 2011)

My first check in, I have been too busy lately with work to get excercising. And stupidly,while on vacatoin all last week from work, I decided to drink daily instead of get healthy. But the past is in the past, not gonna beat myself over it. Cousin's wedding is this weekend so I know I wont do anything productive, but I most surely will get back on track on monday.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (May 18, 2011)

*Current weight* (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):136
*Current hair length*:SBL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*:130
*Short-term hair goal*:APL
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal*:122 ish
*Long-term hair goal*:BSL or MBL if lucky
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach*:Flat tummy, tone arms (no bat wings), tone legs (thighs not rubbing together)

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I stopped eating bread for Lent and have not picked it back up.  No more coffee loaded with sugar at the office.  Working out after work: power walking, kettleworx and zumba
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?Continue my current routine, finally growing and more important retaining

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once to twice a week.

Let's Go!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 19, 2011)

I've been walking at least a mile everyday to the farthest bus stop but I decided to start walking all the way to work, which is about 2.5 miles. Yesterday, I walked a little over 2. I'm super duper sore today but I think that is because I had to walk up some crucial metro stairs that decided not to operate when I got there. 
Anyway, I'm going to give myself plenty of time to walk the 2.5 - about an hour and a half because a lot of it is uphill - but I will see about how long it takes to get there today. I'm just walking to work for now because I usually get off pretty late and take the bus that drops me right in front of my apt, but as summer progresses, I'll be able to walk to and from and that would be my goal of walking 5 miles per day.


----------



## AmyRose92 (May 19, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 139.4
* Current hair length: *SL
* Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 135
* Short-term hair goal: *Full SL/CL length
* Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 125
* Long-term hair goal:* HL
* Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *Be able to do 10 push ups, flat tummy, toned thighs
* 
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*: Try to cut back on sweets. Get into the habit of exercising at least twice a week.
* What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*: Take more time to shampoo and detangle properly; using light protein conditioners more often
* 
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*: Not sure


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 19, 2011)

Hwy ladies!!! I'm back from Spain  Went to the gym today. I did 1hr of boxing followed by 1h15 of combined weight training & cardio. Keep it up y'all!!!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 19, 2011)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> *Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* COLOR="Teal"]173 Taken (23 Apr)[/COLOR]
> *Current hair length:* Short APL *Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* -15lbs (158) *Short-term hair goal:* Long APL *Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* -48lbs (125)*Long-term hair goal: *MBL
> *Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Run a half marathon / Increase my speed to 8min mile (Currently at 10:20m) / Increase my weekly distance to 25m a week
> 
> ...


 
Update since I went MIA :  

Current Weight: 168.6 (taken 19 May) (loss of 5 our of 15 lbs) 

Right now I'm still running "only" but I've increased my weekly miles.  I normally run about 4 miles 2 days out of the week and 2-3 miles on the other 3 days.  I have my first "Gate to Gate 4.4m" race on 30 May!  I'm SUPER excited about that. 

I still have a goal to START weightlifing again, I just need to sit down and make a plan.  My eating has been within the parameters but I can always do better. 

I've been using protective styling and daily moisture with my hair and taking Nioxin vits.  So far so good. I'm still APL of course.

Now I'm going to go read and see how the rest of you guys are!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

Still doing GOOD with my food....but the hair on the other hand has been something else. I wanna either get cornrows under a wig or a quickweave so I wont have to be botheres for at least 4 weeks. I will weight myself in the morning to see what I have lost if any....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I had cereal with cranberries and *almond milk for breakfast*. I've had about 5 cups of water so far. I've only been up since 1 so that's why I haven't eaten much yet... lol.
> I'm going to have a banana protein shake and then a salad with soup for dinner. I'll probably drink another 5-6 cups of water and go to bed early tonight.
> Congrats on everyone making progress!


 
I love Almond Milk, I have been drinking Silk Vanilla Milk with my cereal in the AM. Good plus it doesnt give me gas like cow milk does...TMI LOL


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 19, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *210*
Current hair length: *CBL*
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *lose at least 30-50 lbs by Christmas*
Short-term hair goal: *APL by Christmas*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* Lose a total of 60 lbs and keep it off*
Long-term hair goal: *MBL unstretched* 
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: To build a butt

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? * I will change my eating habits and continue my cardio and floor exercises as 2 separate daily workouts, taking omega 3,6,9 (for hair also)*
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*  I will continue to co wash daily, dc weekly at least 30min, m&s.  I've done so much changing I'm gonna give my current regimen time to show what it can do for me.*

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* every 2 weeks or so


----------



## D.Lisha (May 19, 2011)

Here are my most current updates:
Hair:Co-washed yesterday with V05 Strengthening Conditioner, Applied my leave ins (Carefree curl + water), Sealed (castor oil), and Air-Dried. Later on that night I applied my sulfur growth mix to my scalp and then proceeded to moisturize and seal as usual. Wrapped my hair with a silk scarf, and that was that!

Food: Yesterday I really didn't eat until about 1:00 a.m. (I had a sandwich). I know that was no bueno at all! Also, earlier yesterday I had a few oreos with milk and like two nacho rings . I seriously need to do better on this eating thing.....I think stress is taking a toll on my eating habits.

Exercise: Jilian Micheals 30-day shred (level 1).  Tonight I may go to the gym, or do another round of JM..the decision is still up in the air on that.

Random inquiry-->>has anyone ever tried the new juice called "Naked"? As seen here


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Random inquiry-->>has anyone ever tried the new juice called "Naked"? As seen here


 
Naked isnt new but it is good. I like the Green Machine, looks nasty but taste lovely.....


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

DCing my hair with a mixture of some leftover DC that I had in the frig, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, and a squirt of EVOO and Safflower Oil.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 19, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I love Almond Milk, I have been drinking Silk Vanilla Milk with my cereal in the AM. Good plus it doesnt give me gas like cow milk does...TMI LOL



Yessss... cow's milk tears me UP!
I never get that with almond milk, and I like it better than soy. Plus soy causes a big increase in estrogen for me (apparently I and the women in my family have high estrogen levels) so it actually makes me gain weight after a while.

Update:
I didn't walk to and from work today because my legs hurt soooo bad. I did walk 1.2 miles and .5 of that was with about 10 pounds of groceries... so I hope that makes it better. Lol!
I'm not walking tomorrow because I have to leave straight from work to a bday party and don't wana get all sweaty. Pray for me, guys, because I know I am going to have a lot of temptation. We're going to a Mexican restaurant!
I won't have an update on weight tomorrow because I have to be at work before I usually weight so I'll have an update on Saturday instead.
I've been doing well on food. Haven't eaten out or gone over so far this week.
As far as hair, I am still going hard on PS'ing with my wig. 20 more days until cornrow takedown! And then I'm unleashing my curls for my high school reunion, and going right back in the day after... lol.

Let's keep up the good work, ladies!
I'm so proud of us!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

I wasn't feeling well this morning so I stayed home from work and got to weigh after all. I am down to 153, which is 6 lbs in total since May 2. I'm actually pretty surprised because at the beginning of the week, I was back at 157 after all of the horrible period cravings, so maybe my super sore legs are worth it after all. 
I have 3 weeks exactly until the reunion and am hoping for a miracle to get down another 15 pounds but I know that I have to be super focused in order to do it. I am just going to do my best and hope for the best.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 20, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Naked isnt new but it is good. I like the Green Machine, looks nasty but taste lovely.....


 
Yep! I second this.  Green Machine is good.  I don't usually drink them unless I'm "treating" myself after an awesome workout b/c I have this thing about drinking calories.  

They are really good.  Try them all! lol


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 20, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I wasn't feeling well this morning so I stayed home from work and got to weigh after all. I am down to 153, which is 6 lbs in total since May 2. I'm actually pretty surprised because at the beginning of the week, I was back at 157 after all of the horrible period cravings, so maybe my super sore legs are worth it after all.
> I have 3 weeks exactly until the reunion and am hoping for a miracle to get down another 15 pounds but I know that I have to be super focused in order to do it. I am just going to do my best and hope for the best.


 
Congrats on the 6! That's awesome! "Do your best and forget the rest!"


----------



## drmuffin (May 20, 2011)

So...I lost 4 pounds in a week. Go me! When I joined this thread I posted that my starting weight was 188 (but I didn't know for sure; it seems like I'm always 188), but I seemed to have blown up to 191 (according to my first Weight Watchers weigh in ). But now I'm down to 187. Sorry if that's confusing! 

The main fact is that I lost the dern weight! And I only exercised twice during the week. Normally I would exercise like a mad woman and not particularly watched what I ate, only to lose a pound in a week. So I thank my weight loss to WW! Weigh in tomorrow is going to be awesome! I'll be back tomorrow with my official WW weigh in numbers! In the meantime, I'm gonna see if I can hit the treadmill twice today...


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 20, 2011)

D.Lisha I had oreos too. lol do you count/track cals or what you eat?  I do this and I found that around PMS time I still eat crazy but I count the cals to keep me close to my daily intake.  

Good luck with your workouts!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 20, 2011)

drmuffin said:


> So...I* lost 4 pounds in a week*. Go me! When I joined this thread I posted that my starting weight was 188 (but I didn't know for sure; it seems like I'm always 188), but I seemed to have blown up to 191 (according to my first Weight Watchers weigh in ). But now I'm down to 187. Sorry if that's confusing!
> 
> The main fact is that I lost the dern weight! And I only exercised twice during the week. Normally I would exercise like a mad woman and not particularly watched what I ate, only to lose a pound in a week. So I thank my weight loss to WW! Weigh in tomorrow is going to be awesome! I'll be back tomorrow with my official WW weigh in numbers! In the meantime, I'm gonna see if I can hit the treadmill twice today...


 
Yay!!!


----------



## D.Lisha (May 20, 2011)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> @D.Lisha I had oreos too. lol do you count/track cals or what you eat?  I do this and I found that around PMS time I still eat crazy but I count the cals to keep me close to my daily intake.
> 
> Good luck with your workouts!



LadyEuphoria007: I used to be avid about counting calories, but that died out kinda fast lol. I seriously need to hope back on that, huh? Was it you that suggested the sparkpeople.com website? I'm going to go ahead and join the site to see what kind of healthy tools they offer. Maybe then I can get back on my calorie counting the way I'm SUPPOSED to! lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 20, 2011)

I've used Sparkpeople as well and was actually really successful. I used it to count carbs mostly and it does an awesome job. Plus they have a mobile app so that helped with tracking on the go.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (May 20, 2011)

Check in...I made the mistake of commenting on another thread about a video and learned my lesson: stick to nails, makeup and weight loss! I am really backed up, my digestive system has always been out of wack, but it is really starting to pi$$ me off! I am taking a fiber supplement and drinking Aloe Vera juice to help my system, but nothing helps. I am up 4 oz to 233.8, which sucks because I wanted to be at 232 by the end of this week. I know my TOM is acting up big time on the weight front and I had to do sprints yesterday for bootcamp, so I have some fluid too. I am sooooo tired of being in the 230's I just want to never see those two numbers together again!!! lol. 

I forget who was talking about calorie counting, but I am here to offer testimonial; calorie counting has helped me go from 256 to 233 while still *sometimes* enjoying the foods I love and it puts me in total control of my day. I don't have to restrict myself and I like to calorie cycle as well, I allow myself a cheat day and sometimes I may have a cookie, but over-all it has helped me make pretty good choices and I feel better when I have that control. I use Myfitnesspal, BTW. They have a great mobile app too.


----------



## Vashti (May 20, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Random inquiry-->>has anyone ever tried the new juice called "Naked"? As seen here



I've had it and it's good.  especially as a morning pick-me-up.

I can't wait to pre-poo this evening when I get home from work! I've been staying on top of my moisture game this week. My hair is thanking me.

Had plain yogurt and strawberries this morning for breakfast and right now I'm eating spinach and steak salad for lunch. 

I even managed to get to the track for a few laps before work!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (May 20, 2011)

I am so excited I did 14 push-ups this morning.  I have really been working on my upper body strength.  Also we had donuts this morning and an ice cream social this afternoon at work and I did not eat any.  Small victories!!


----------



## D.Lisha (May 20, 2011)

So today I felt as if I did kinda ok with everything 
Earlier today I did my JM's workout, and I plan on doing it right after I get done typing this.  I had to do a double whammy today since I didn't exercise like I was supposed to last night . I went to the grocery store and made some healthy food choices that I'm VERY proud of 
I purchased:

-Some baby spinach for my salads
-Deli Meat italian seasoned grilled chicken breast (meat in my salad)
-Naked Juice (OMG i LOVE THIS STUFF! Currently sipping on the power-c machine flavor 
-Green Apples
-Miniature Fruit Bowls
Croutons
-Some stuff to make spaghetti for dinner (never got to make it though)

I still have more stuff I'd like to buy, but for now I'm going to try out these selected foods to see how I like them (although I'm sure I will ) Oh well that's all for now! This has officially become my favorite thread, it's so dang motivating!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 21, 2011)

Omg.... I did SO bad last night at the party!!!!!
I had like 2 glasses of Sangria and 3 or 4 frozen margaritas. I was doing fine on food (I got the roasted quail with peppers and onions) until the alcohol came up and then I was STARVING and had like 6 servings of Mexican rice. 
My stomach still hasn't completely settled yet so maybe that could be a blessing in disguise because I surely don't need to eat anything today.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 21, 2011)

davisbr88: Awww 
I hope you feel better soon! Sounds like you had a pretty eventful night lol.

In other news, I'm proud to say I completed my 2nd JM's workout last night and I have one more to complete today (since I missed working out on Tuesday).

So far I started my day off with a fruit bowl that consisted of blackberries, blueberries and strawberries. Needless to say I didn't finish all of it. I just ate about 8 or 9.5 blackberries, and I felt full. I can see one of those bowls lasting me about all day lol. Later on today, SPAGHETTI! 

Oh, and I also joined Sparkpeople.com, who else is on there? I'd love to add yall!


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 21, 2011)

davisbr88 

Is it to late to join because I want in?


----------



## bride91501 (May 21, 2011)

davisbr88 - it's ok girl. Don't beat yourself up about it. Even though I haven't hit my goal yet, I give myself 1 day a week to have some of my favorite foods guilt free 

Did you _really_ enjoy the drinks and the food? If the answer is yes, then the upside is that at least it was a _really_ pleasureable slip-up


----------



## davisbr88 (May 21, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> davisbr88: Awww
> I hope you feel better soon! Sounds like you had a pretty eventful night lol.
> Oh, and I also joined Sparkpeople.com, who else is on there? I'd love to add yall!



Oh, it was DEFINITELY eventful! Lol.
I'm on there but haven't logged on in a while. I think I'm curlyb88. I'll get on more often now that I have a buddy!



ms.tatiana said:


> davisbr88
> 
> Is it to late to join because I want in?



Of course not! There's no deadline 



bride91501 said:


> davisbr88 - it's ok girl. Don't beat yourself up about it. Even though I haven't hit my goal yet, I give myself 1 day a week to have some of my favorite foods guilt free
> 
> Did you _really_ enjoy the drinks and the food? If the answer is yes, then the upside is that at least it was a _really_ pleasureable slip-up



Yeah, I may have to give myself one day a week as well.
And yes, honey... that sangria was ON IT! And the margaritas and food were super duper delicious. I had a great time. Haha


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 21, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 196 pounds 5'7 height erplexed
Current hair length: APL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 175
Short-term hair goal: BSL 
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: Back to 150/145
Long-term hair goal: Mid-Back Length
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: I would love love to go down in my breast size I'm currently to heavy at the top. 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? I'm going to start working out, mostly just running 3 to 4 days a week for an hour. Try to do some ab workouts and that's about it.
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Right now I'm almost at BSL so um going to continue to hide my hair in protective styles and hope to see growth and I'm also taking Nixon pills twice a day. 

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I'll check in once a week or maybe even more often to see whats working for everyone else.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Yessss... cow's milk tears me UP!
> I never get that with almond milk, and I like it better than soy. Plus soy causes a big increase in estrogen for me (apparently I and the women in my family have high estrogen levels) *so it actually makes me gain weight* after a while.


Its crazy  but I weight myself after a week and I had only lost .5lbs, imma change my milk back to Almond and see. Cause I been eating right and all... Well imma see  for this week and see how it goes if its the same I will not be getting Silk again.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Oh, and I also joined Sparkpeople.com, who else is on there? I'd love to add yall!


 
I will join maybe nxt month. I am on a detox of raw fruits and veggies at the moment.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

Today was a very good day all around hair and food. I cheated and ate 2 oreos and a handful of honey roasted peanuts. Besides that I have fruits, veggies, a salad, and 96oz of water. #POW


----------



## davisbr88 (May 21, 2011)

Once my stomach felt better, I ate a cornish hen breast, but then got a cone from Haagen Dazs... so I did half bad, half good. I hope I haven't done tooooo much damage. I'm gona be on it hardcore next week! I only have 2 weeks and 6 days before the reunion.
But I did find out that it's just a happy hour so I'm probably not going to wear that gorgeous dress I was trying to fit in to since it's so dressy. I am just hoping to lose as much as possible now, not necessarily to get in that dress anymore.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 22, 2011)

Hey Ladies....

Does anyone know of any good gadgets that will help count calories your losing while your running?


----------



## naturalTAN (May 22, 2011)

checking in...I had pizza yesterday and I'm feeling a little guilty. I'm walking tomorrow about a mile and then 30 min of abs on my workout dvd.


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2011)

Weighed in at 206.4. So down 4.8 . My biggest weekly weight loss to date. I think upping my exercise finally showed on the scale. I'm at an overall loss of 30.2 lbs.I haven't exercised since Thursday though because I have pulled or  strained something or I might just be really sore. I decided not to go to personal training this morning but may try this 14 minute pilates routine I saw on you tube.

Over the holiday weekend I think I may attempt to do some twists on airdried, stretched hair. Not sure how long I would want to keep them in. Minimally 1 week.


----------



## islanchile (May 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies.  I'm late but I'm here!

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *152
*Current hair length: *Between SL and APL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *140 by August (going on a beach vacation)
*Short-term hair goal:* past APL by December 2011
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 130
*Long-term hair goal: *WL
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: * I've been protective styling since I started my HHJ in March 2010.  I intend to continue doing so until my birthday next year (June 2012)

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? * Exercise more and consistently.  I'm a fan of walking so I'm starting again this week.  This week I'm going to walk a total of 12 miles.  I will increase my mileage incrementally every one to two weeks.  Callanetics (or similar barre program) twice a week for toning/strength training.

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*  Continue protective styling (currently crochet braids).  Consistently use topical growth aids and take hair vitamins (currently Nioxin 2x/day). 

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?*  Once a week.  Every Sunday God-willing


----------



## bride91501 (May 22, 2011)

naturalTAN said:


> checking in...I had pizza yesterday and I'm feeling a little guilty. I'm walking tomorrow about a mile and then 30 min of abs on my workout dvd.



Hey naturalTAN - you know, I used to think pizza was the WORST thing you could eat if you were watching your weight, but now that I'm becoming more calorie conscious, I know a little better.

My DH ordered Papa Johns last week, a large pepperoni pizza erplexed. Because I had to log the calories, I looked it up, and each slice was only 330 calories (and 6 grams of fat)! And this was for a pretty thick slice of pizza.

So even with the pizza, I was able to stay under my calorie limit for the day


----------



## SuchaLady (May 22, 2011)

I've lost 6 pounds since my last weigh in. Don't ask how because I was sure I was going to have to relose weight I gained back. Officially restarting my diet and exercise routine tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## SuchaLady (May 22, 2011)

Any of you ladies on My Fitness Pal and/or count calories? It's a God send. I don't get frustrated from "dieting" because I can still eat what I want and still lose weight. So far I'm down 27 pounds 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## D.Lisha (May 22, 2011)

Checking in!:
So yesterday's menu consisted of:
Some black berries form a fruit bowl (which I still have yet to finish), some spaghetti with garlic bread (I feel as if I had two fairly small sized proportions of this), some Naked Juice (berry blast flavor) and my 64oz of water.  I remained pretty full the entire day! No hunger-pang gaps at all 

Today I started off with a salad that consisted of:
-Baby spinach
-Deli Style Italian grilled chicken
-Naked Juice Fruit Smoothie (power C-Machine flavor)<<---this stuff really fulls you up!

I plan on doing my JM's workout dvd (since I failed to do it last night ), and I will do my weekly shampoo and DC once I get back  
Be blessed ladies!


----------



## D.Lisha (May 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I will join maybe nxt month. *I am on a detox of raw fruits and veggies at the moment.*



ms_b_haven06: Enlighten me on this diet please. You just have to indulge in raw fruits and veggies? If so for how long? Is that a limit on how much you're allowed to eat?


----------



## Vashti (May 22, 2011)

I had a coconut macaroon and some coffee and yogurt for breakfast. I had two salad rolls for lunch and a diet soda - I need to lay off the pop, seriously. I'm planning on having smothered pork chops and green beans for dinner.

Today is wash day for me. My hair always feels so soft and lustrous after a DC!


----------



## cinnespice (May 22, 2011)

So I have 4 weeks until the jp morgan challenge. So it's me and the wii at least 4 times a week plus walking at lunch time. My friend is also in on it she wants to start walking from work to the brooklyn bridge so that won't be bad its about a 3 mile walk and the challenge is 3.5 miles i should be good to go. No passing out on the train this year from exhaustion this year......yeah embarrassing when you have to crawl home from your train stop.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 22, 2011)

I've chosen a different outfit for my reunion (which is only in 18 days!!!!) that's more casual, and doesn't put on as much pressure for me to crash diet.
I've decided to take a different route by trying out intuitive eating. It's a basic concept that you eat when you're hungry and stop when you're full, and you can eat anything you want. It's actually really hard, especially if you have a food addiction, but after you've adjusted, it's so much easier, and it takes your attention away from food.
I remember doing this when I was around 12, and I lost so much weight doing it that people barely recognized me.
For me, this is about losing weight, but I really just want to break my addiction more so than anything and I definitely remember that being a time when I never thought about food and truly enjoyed life and putting myself out there. That was also the only time I "dieted" and lost the weight and actually kept it off for a long time (about 2.5 years) until I fell back into my addiction when my depression got really bad in high school. 
Anyway, I am going to try it and see how I do.
The first 3 days are the hardest, especially the first day because usually if you have eaten a lot the day before, you don't really get to eat for a while because your body just isn't hungry. I remember when I first started that I wasn't hungry again for like 36 or so hours. Anyway, I will probably be on here like crazy needing to be talked off the ledge.
Please pray for me guys!


----------



## cinnespice (May 22, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I've chosen a different outfit for my reunion (which is only in 18 days!!!!) that's more casual, and doesn't put on as much pressure for me to crash diet.
> I've decided to take a different route by trying out intuitive eating. It's a basic concept that you eat when you're hungry and stop when you're full, and you can eat anything you want. It's actually really hard, especially if you have a food addiction, but after you've adjusted, it's so much easier, and it takes your attention away from food.
> I remember doing this when I was around 12, and I lost so much weight doing it that people barely recognized me.
> For me, this is about losing weight, but I really just want to break my addiction more so than anything and I definitely remember that being a time when I never thought about food and truly enjoyed life and putting myself out there. That was also the only time I "dieted" and lost the weight and actually kept it off for a long time (about 2.5 years) until I fell back into my addiction when my depression got really bad in high school.
> ...


You'll be okay reunion and all. No ledges please!


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2011)

davisbr88
You can do it . I'm an intuitive eater and it works really well for me.


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 22, 2011)

Okay so other than the fact that aunt flo has came to visit me this week , I'm ready to start on the right track with this weight lost tomorrow ...

I went & brought a calorie tracker that I can attach to my pants as I run & it will count what I burned & the distance I've run or walked. Trying to just lost 2 pounds a week not trying to over do it but thats my goal, and I have given up soda (doctor's order erplexed) too much sugar so water it is for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 22, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> davisbr88
> You can do it . I'm an intuitive eater and it works really well for me.



REALLY?!
Oh my god, that is awesome.
I was really hoping for a mentor.
I'm going to be hitting up your PM box fa sho!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 22, 2011)

cinnespice said:


> You'll be okay reunion and all. No ledges please!



Not an actual ledge!
The ledge of binging! Hehe.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 23, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> @ms_b_haven06: Enlighten me on this diet please. You just have to indulge in raw fruits and veggies? If so for how long? Is that a limit on how much you're allowed to eat?


 
Yea correct, raw fruits and veggies for 30 days. You can make smoothies and find stuff to get creative with.


----------



## drmuffin (May 23, 2011)

Checking in!

So yesterday I did awesome! I followed my Weight Watchers points much closer than I did the past week and I hit the treadmill twice! The first time I got on the treadmill I wore my infamous "suit." What is the suit? Glad you asked! This is what I wear:

1. Short shorts and a t-shirt
2. On top of that I wear a sauna suit
3. And the on top of _that_ I wear my old hoodie and some sweatpants

That will produce a really, and I mean _really_, good sweat! Caution though, if you try it just be careful and have plenty of water close at hand. Also I wouldn't recommend wearing this outside. I used to wear this at the track during the summer and I felt like I was on the verge of death...


----------



## davisbr88 (May 23, 2011)

Great job ladies!
And I am definitely going to work on more raw fruits and veggies once my body tells me it's hungry again. I'm pretty sure that won't be for a while because I totally binged last night. I finished eating around 1 AM. I'm going to hold out for 36 hours and if I'm not hungry by then, I will just eat an apple or something.


----------



## voltefaccia (May 23, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 205 at 5'11
*Current hair length:* CL to SL
*Short-term weight loss goal:* down 15lbs by mid summer.
*Short-term hair goal:* Full SL by end of summer.
*Long-term weight loss goal:* down to 170-175
*Long-term hair goal:* APL
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Tone down my massive horse legs and firm the booty but not lose it!
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Back to counting calories, homemade bento lunches, and exercise. I was around 185 when I went away to University and lost a lot of weight doing the above. I help my Dad run his restaurant though... all that Vulcan-Jamaican food. Resistance is indeed futile. I WILL BE STRONG!
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Deep conditioning! (Continue) Protective hairstyles (Must start).
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* At least once a week.

So disappointed with my lack of progress of late. So busy and not consistent with my workouts. I used to be such a hardcore athlete (Track & Field, Field Hockey, Rugby, Archery) and I want to return to that point where I almost had a six-pack.... plus I want to play Varsity Rugby when I start school in the fall so I must, I must resist Curry Goat and White Rice . I MUST.


----------



## naturalTAN (May 23, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Hey naturalTAN - you know, I used to think pizza was the WORST thing you could eat if you were watching your weight, but now that I'm becoming more calorie conscious, I know a little better.
> 
> My DH ordered Papa Johns last week, a large pepperoni pizza erplexed. Because I had to log the calories, I looked it up, and each slice was only 330 calories (and 6 grams of fat)! And this was for a pretty thick slice of pizza.
> 
> So even with the pizza, I was able to stay under my calorie limit for the day



bride91501


thanks for that. too bad i ate more than one slice though.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 25, 2011)

So far so good on intuitive eating. It's been pretty awesome.
I won't be weighing again until June 13, after 3 weeks eating intuitively. 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nsmith30 (May 26, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 218 
*Current hair length:* a little past SL stretched
*Short-term weight loss goal:* down 10 lbs by 7/4/11
*Short-term hair goal:* APL
*Long-term weight loss goal:* 165
*Long-term hair goal:* BSL
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Tone my flabby arms *What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *Counting calories, drinking tons of water, and daily exercise. 
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Protective styling
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* At least once a week.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 26, 2011)

Update:
So I went to the gym last night, and didn't regret one min. of it. I did the weight machines (3 for lower body, and 3 for upper body; 3 sets of 20 reps each) and I did 30 mins. of cardio (bicycle). My body is pretty sore today, but I love that feeling  to me it signifies that it's "working" lol.

I washed and DC my hair the night before last; moisturized and sealed last night, only to discover that I may have porous hair. I'm going to do the "strand test" just to be sure of my hair's condition. If it proves to be true, I'm going to UP my moisture game something serious!


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 27, 2011)

Hi ladies!!! I workout 4-5 days per week at the gym now and do dvd workouts the rest of the week when I don't go to the gym.

My personal goal at the moment is to burn 600 calories in 30 minutes using cardio machines only. I'm currently burning 620 calories in 40 minutes now,so I still have to work on that. I'm gettting there though.

I'd like to be able to burn a maximal amount of calories in a minimum of time. I still have to figure out how. Oh,and I'm still boxing. Keep it up y'all


----------



## ms.tatiana (May 27, 2011)

Found out I'm not going to be receiving a grant for summer school and I'm not working because I'm doing an internship. So my workout can't at a gym, so I'll be running any other home work outs that work?


----------



## Lanea87 (May 28, 2011)

So I started going RAW on 6/21 weighting in a 186, I am now 187 and I blame that on the pizza I had with ranch dressing, 3 pints of Dryers ice cream, and a few Starburst. Overall I did pretty well with my eating but I did have my bad moments when I was out looking at other folks. I gotta do something different ASAP!


----------



## davisbr88 (May 29, 2011)

I was doing really well with intuitive eating but I've fallen back into my old ways. I am going to try and restart on Monday (I work on Monday so it's easier for me to start out on a day when I don't have enough time to even think about food since I may not be able to eat for a while). I am just going to be as healthy as possible tomorrow. 
I only have a couple weeks left in my current set of cornrows and I really couldn't be happier. I can't wait to take them out and really clean my hair and scalp super well. And I definitely miss my hair!


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2011)

Weighed in at 203. So down 3.4 for the week which makes for an overall loss of 33.6 lbs. I am getting really close to 199 which is my first goal. I am a self sabotager so I need to keep an eye on myself with being this close. I haven't been below 200 lbs since 2004.

Clarifying with bentonite clay today and doing a protein tx. Will begin the twisting process tomorrow .


----------



## davisbr88 (May 29, 2011)

Great job Shay72!
I thought I was the only one that did that! I'll get really close to a goal and then for some reason, go on a food binge. I have no idea why I do that and thought I was super weird for that.


----------



## D.Lisha (May 29, 2011)

Hey ladies! I've been really busy the past couple of days, my eating hasn't been all that great look but my physical activity has been on POINT.  I took some advice from my homeboy about intensifying my workout. Instead of jst doing 30mins. of treadmill cardio I've uped it to a full hour, along with my weight lifting. Mind you I started working out on Wednesday with my old routine (jst 30 mins. on the treadmill). But for Thursday, Friday and Saturday I've been doing an hour each day:
Time and Calories Burned for Thursday: (I didn't let the time completely finish out before takin the pic, it should've been a total of 65:00 mins.!)










Time and Calories Burned for Friday:








Time for Saturday: (I didn't get a chance to catch the calories before it flashed off the screen 




The plan is to make this a 5x a week routine, I will keep you guys updated on how it goes.
Also, I co-washed my hair last night with v05 Moisture Milk. That is all for now.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2011)

davisbr88
I know I do it because I am actually scared to accomplish my goal. I know it sounds weird but I've been here before. I've lost a ton of weight many, many, many times in my life only to put it back on again. I'm constantly working on self awareness and I feel like I am on a continuous evolution. I think the reason I gain back my weight has to do with the rigidity and structure of the diets. I'm too spoiled for all of that. That's why intuitive eating works for me. If I want it, I eat it. Once satisfied, stop. No deprivation, no denial. I haven't been to the carryout in 4 months even though I had to have it while "dieting". I still eat out several times a week but I prefer to eat good, quality food. Of course this won't work for everyone, but it works for me.

Being self aware helps you accomplish goals. Knowing yourself is the best thing you can do for yourself. Like with exercise I've realized I don't have to kill myself to see results so I will adjust accordingly. I need to be able to do this forever so I need to enjoy it. I'm working on figuring out what that looks like for me.


----------



## iri9109 (May 29, 2011)

i haven't checked in, but thats partially because i've been slacking...i've been drinking alot more water, but i still need to improve my diet and exercise...i'm working on it though!


----------



## girlgoinatural (May 29, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*189lbs*
Current hair length:*TWA*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:*3lbs a week*
Short-term hair goal:*1/2inch month*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:*150lbs*
Long-term hair goal:*MBL*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:*Taking vitamins regularly*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?*Making healthier choices and exercise 5x week*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?*vitamins, no heat, and moisture*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* weekly*


----------



## naturalTAN (May 29, 2011)

checking in. resting today but doing abs on my workout dvd for 30 min and walking a mile tomorrow.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 29, 2011)

went to the gym today


----------



## naturalTAN (May 30, 2011)

naturalTAN said:


> checking in. resting today but doing abs on my workout dvd for 30 min and walking a mile tomorrow.



i woke up early and did this at 5:50 a.m.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 30, 2011)

I hate summer school. SMH kept me from working out. BUT I did this week's work this weekend so Im free to exercise! Kickboxing and elliptical tomorrow


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 30, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Great job Shay72!
> I thought I was the only one that did that! I'll get really close to a goal and then for some reason, go on a food binge. I have no idea why I do that and thought I was super weird for that.



I read an article on this back in the day about reasons most people fall off the NY resolution weight loss track.  It said that seeing results only motivated people to cut corners.  After reading that...I make it a point now to note it in my food journal when I feel like this.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 30, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> Hey ladies! I've been really busy the past couple of days, my eating hasn't been all that great look but my physical activity has been on POINT.  I took some advice from my homeboy about intensifying my workout. Instead of jst doing 30mins. of treadmill cardio I've uped it to a full hour, along with my weight lifting. Mind you I started working out on Wednesday with my old routine (jst 30 mins. on the treadmill). But for Thursday, Friday and Saturday I've been doing an hour each day:
> Time and Calories Burned for Thursday: (I didn't let the time completely finish out before takin the pic, it should've been a total of 65:00 mins.!)
> 
> 
> ...



Great Job girl!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i haven't checked in, but thats partially because i've been slacking...i've been drinking alot more water, but i still need to improve my diet and exercise...i'm working on it though!



Keep trying! Good job on upping the water intake.  
Take one day and make it a point to eat better and then after you've done that for a week, add the exercise.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (May 30, 2011)

checking in! Went to the gym today too!!!


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (May 30, 2011)

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> Update since I went MIA :
> 
> Current Weight: 168.6 (taken 19 May) (loss of 5 our of 15 lbs)
> 
> ...



Update! Today was RACE DAY! 

I finished the 4.5m race in 49:15! I'd anticipated a 48m finish but the hill is what did me in and just when I felt the worst...I looked up and saw my amazing husband and 2 beautiful daughters.  That gave me the drive to push it thru the finish line.  

After the run I was pretty trashed...until I had breakfast at iHop.  Simple scrambled eggs, cheese grits and hashbrowns, although I ordered the stuffed french toast I didn't eat it until about 6 hours later. 

Last week my running was relaxed because I was preparing for today's run.  I ran 4.5m last Monday and then averaged about 2 miles a day thru Thursday and took Fri, Sat, and Sun off.  Saturday I played 18 holes of golf. 

Eating was ok. I went over my cal goal on one day since it was PMS week.  I'll weigh in the am. 

I'm going to go read up on this intuitive eating.


----------



## Vashti (May 31, 2011)

Checking in!

I made a lasagna using eggplant slices instead of pasta/noodles. Came out great. Ate off that all weekend. Been drinking a little too much diet soda though. I need to go back to my water routine.

I didn't DC this weekend so I'll be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 1, 2011)

Vashti: That sounds amazing! Recipe?


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

checking in


----------



## Vashti (Jun 2, 2011)

davisbr88 - No problem! Here's the recipe:

Lowcarb Lasagna

2-3 lbs ground beef or ground pork (or a mixture of both)
2 large globe eggplants
Italian seasonings
salt and pepper
mozarella cheese
cheddar or ricotta cheese (whatever you want to use)
parmesan cheese
16 oz tomato sauce
garlic
9.5" x 14" pan (or something close to that size)

Slice eggplants into 1/4" - 1/6" rounds, salt both sides of the rounds and place them on a large wire rack and place rack over sink to drain. Let them drain for 45 minutes. Afterwards, squeeze the excess water from them and set aside. *(This is the most important step! Eggplants have lots of water in them an if you skip this step your lasagna will come out way too watery!)*
Fry ground meat with garlic and spices/seasonings that you desire. When browned, add tomato sauce. add salt and pepper to taste. Simmer for 20 minutes or until meat is thoroughly browned.
(At this time I usually make a bechamel sauce and add shredded asiago, cheddar or some other cheese to it. You don't have to make the cheese sauce. You can just shred your cheeses up and layer them on to simplify it. If you want to make the sauce just google it. I always add a little nutmeg and mustard mine for extra flavor. After you make the sauce add your shredded cheeses to it except parmesan because it doesn't melt. Then just ladle it over the meat sauce and then sprinkle or grate parmesan over it and keep layering, etc. )

In a lasagna pan layer the eggplant like you would lasagna noodles, then layer on the meat sauce, then the cheeses (I usually use 3 different kinds of cheese, yes ma'am! ) then more eggplant, etc. until lasagna pan is full. cover with foil and bake for 1 hour. Tadau! Lowcarb lasagna!!

I still prefer mine with lasagna noodles but I'm on a diet and I'm gluten intolerant so sometimes you have to make do with substitutions! Feel free to adjust recipe to your own liking/diet needs!


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey ladies! Quick update. I made my short term goal of 169 by the end of May and my hair has reach SL! BTW - my start weight was 179. 






My new goals:
Weight - 155 by the end of June
Hair - reach APL by the end of August


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Ladies,
 I just wanted to share some news about this app I found out about through my co-worker called My Fitness Pal and there is a website too www.myfitnesspal.com and it is basically a food and exercise diary. It's great I love it, I inputted my info and I can have no more than 1200 calories a day and I have found that it's not even hard to do. 

I know they have the app for androids and iphones, I have an andriod and my app has a scanner so I can scan the bar codes of food labels. My co-worker has an iphone and hers doesn't have the scanner. 

If you go online you can add me as a friend my username is: tiffjust2002

Good Luck!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jun 3, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I just wanted to share some news about this app I found out about through my co-worker called My Fitness Pal and there is a website too www.myfitnesspal.com and it is basically a food and exercise diary. It's great I love it, I inputted my info and I can have no more than 1200 calories a day and I have found that it's not even hard to do.
> 
> I know they have the app for androids and iphones, I have an andriod and my app has a scanner so I can scan the bar codes of food labels. My co-worker has an iphone and hers doesn't have the scanner.
> ...



I use this app as well on my ipod/itouch and i like it alot.  It gave me a caloric intake of 1200 a day a well but i really like the keeping track of what im eating and excerising, i have been using for the last 3 weeks and i think it helps.  I come in under sometimes and it gives me that warning but sometimes its hard to be exactly 1200 calories a day.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

tomnikids3 said:


> I use this app as well on my ipod/itouch and i like it alot. It gave me a caloric intake of 1200 a day a well but i really like the keeping track of what im eating and excerising, i have been using for the last 3 weeks and i think it helps. I come in under sometimes and it gives me that warning but sometimes its hard to be exactly 1200 calories a day.


 

I know I hate that stupid warning


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jun 3, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> I know I hate that stupid warning



Me too its like you are doing something life threatening..LOL...but its a good guide to follow and keep track.  I wish i had the ability to scan labels that would be so convenient, maybe whenever i breakdown and get an iphone...


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

tomnikids3 said:


> Me too its like you are doing something life threatening..LOL...but its a good guide to follow and keep track. I wish i had the ability to scan labels that would be so convenient, maybe whenever i breakdown and get an iphone...


 
What kind of phone do you have now? I don't think the iphones have the scanner. My two co-workers have iphones and the other one has an itouch and they don't have the scanners. I have an adroid and I have the scanner. It does makes things easier though I just scan every label and it automatically inputs the info, I love it


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 3, 2011)

I start a 6-day a week, 5am fitness program Monday!  Wish me luck!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2011)

Weighed in at 201.4 lbs. A loss of 1.6 lbs this week with an overall loss of 35.2 lbs. I am really happy with the 1.6 especially after such a large loss last week. It was a lazy week in terms of exercise. I did sign up for 2 water exercise classes this summer so it's to the point that as long as I go to what I paid for I don't need to do anything extra. So no excuses.

Will start on my Sunday hair routine in a minute. Cassia will most likely be a part of what I do today.


----------



## naturalTAN (Jun 5, 2011)

checking in. I made BSL by my 2-year post bc date. I plan working out 5 days this coming week.


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 5, 2011)

naturalTAN said:


> checking in. I made BSL by my 2-year post bc date. I plan working out 5 days this coming week.


Nice!!! Good luck and stay focused on your goal!!!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 5, 2011)

So I bought Supreme 90 Day it is sort of like P90X, I bought it on clearance at Wal Greens for $9.99 and it is no joke! It comes with workout calender a nutrition guide and 10 DVD's. All you need is a set of dumb bells and a ball. (I still need to get a ball) Each DVD is about 30-45 min long not too bad, I like it. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2011)

tiffjust2002
I have it. I did 20 days then decided I was doing too much. I was doing 2 a days at that point. It is no joke. Now the first video it seems like they are in competition, meaning going too damn fast but the other videos are great. I  that you can get a quality workout in less than an hour. There is a thread over in the Health & Fitness Forum.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 5, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> @tiffjust2002
> I have it. I did 20 days then decided I was doing too much. I was doing 2 a days at that point. It is no joke. Now the first video it seems like they are in competition, meaning going too damn fast but the other videos are great. I  that you can get a quality workout in less than an hour. There is a thread over in the Health & Fitness Forum.



LOL I know and when the host kept saying go at your own pace, I was thinking to myself "You damn sure right I am going at my own pace" That buff blonde chick was going super fast like it was a race. Yeah I can't follow that calendar though I was like super sore there was no way I could workout the next day. I almost threw up when I did that Tabata Inferno 

I will check out that thread thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2011)

tiffjust2002 said:


> LOL I know and when the host kept saying go at your own pace, I was thinking to myself "You damn sure right I am going at my own pace" That buff blonde chick was going super fast like it was a race. Yeah I can't follow that calendar though I was like super sore there was no way I could workout the next day. I almost threw up when I did that Tabata Inferno
> 
> I will check out that thread thanks!


 
I H.A.T.E. Tabata Inferno


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 5, 2011)

So happy I camw across this page. Ive bben working out 5-6x a week. Sweat drys my hair out something terrible.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, ladies!
If it wasn't obvious, I've been avoiding this thread like the Plague!!!! Lol.
But first...
Luscious850: Congrats on the 10 lbs and making SL! 
Diva_Esq: Good luck on your increase in workouts. You can do it!
Shay72: You are SO putting me to shame with that 35 pounds. That's all I need to lose!!! It would be so great to say I lost it already. *jealous*
naturalTAN: Congrats on BSL!

So... update for me....
Pretty much a failure. Again!
I just can't seem to kick my addiction.
I know this will sound crazy but I bought a self-hypnosis mp3 that is supposed to help to train your unconscious mind to eat healthier. I've only listened to it once, but when I did the foundation hypnosis mp3, I really think I did get hypnotized by the guy's voice!
Who knows? I am going to just get back on Weight Watchers (but I am going to do a modified version so I don't have to pay) since that was the only time I really ate what I wanted and still lost weight. I am going to listen to the mp3 every night for a while and see what happens. I promise to update more. I need to be held accountable.


----------



## kemono (Jun 7, 2011)

Checking in after about 3 weeks...
Keeping healthy with the diet but haven't been recording calories Keeping up with all the workouts and now have added Malibu Pilates to my regimen. It's tougher than mat Pilates. Overall looking more toned and thinner. Will weigh myself in one month.  

Had my relaxer last Friday and I am back to MBL even with a little trimming by Juanita Thank u OCT!
Bought some Nioxin Hair Booster for my temples (looking a little thin and this has worked for me in the past). Will start using this 3 days/week. 

Happy growing and toning!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 7, 2011)

Checking in. It's been a minute. I've started the 5am fitness program and I'm loving it!! Tough to get up at 4:10, but worth it. I am working on eating habits too.

My hair has been pinned up a lot! It's HOT! Went swimming this weekend and it COMPLETELY dried out my hair! 

ANYONE HAVE ANY TIPS ON HOW TO REDUCE THAT DRYNESS? I am deep conditioning furiously. I'm a fish...got to have my pool time in the summer!

ETA: Here's a thread I posted about some progress since last year that I noticed in my pics of a style I frequently wear using an EZ comb. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=548831


----------



## hareluvah (Jun 7, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *183.6 Never in my life did I ever think...*
Current hair length:*NL, APL, SL*
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:*165 by September*
Short-term hair goal:* to retain ALL growth*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *126.  I know it sounds extreme considering where I'm at but I'm only 5'4" and that is me at my healthy fit/active weight*
Long-term hair goal: *WL by 2013 (not sure how to link up to that challenge page)*
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *steer clear of self-sabotage in all areas
*
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *Start working out, stop eating when I'm full. I love me some food.
* What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? *Seal and protect my friggin ends.  I am the worst with that.  Other than that I think I'm pretty good.  Just need to make sure to protective style and keep the scissors down.  I'm an emotional hair cutter
*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Not sure.  Checking in isn't my strength but I can say that I will check in!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jun 8, 2011)

Woot Woot! So here's my update:
Lately I've been hitting the gym 5x's a week. Starting this week I'm incorporating a cut-off time to my consumption (No eating after 8:00 p.m.).  Also as of last night I started my very own food diary. I am a huge fan of myfitnesspal.com and sparkpeople.com etc. But let's face it, sometimes those sites just DON'T [appropriately] list what you eat, and all of the calories in it . 

Yesterday I did pretty bad on my eating, but after I went to the gym it evened out nicely .  I ate a total of 1,721 cals., after my workout I burned 545cals. which brought me back down  1,176 cals. I stayed under 1200 cals!

Today I didn't eat much, my calorie total is 940 cals. after I shave off another 545cals. tonight I will fall at 395 cals. I'm happy it's wayyyy under my goal of 1200, but is that really healthy?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been avoiding this thread...hmm...lol, but for real:

So, I went off my calorie-counting path and went back up to 236, from 233! But I'm back down to 234, when I see 229, I will be jumping for joy, I have been in the 230's for 2 months. Anyway, I have completely fallen off my bootcamp bandwagon which is crazy because I LOVE bootcamps, but I don't like this guy, IDK why...I just don't. If I could afford it, I would go back to my old girl, but I can't swing it right now. 

Anyway, I have a mini-goal of 228 by July 4th, that's about 6 lbs in a month or so...I have also decided to STOP buying sweets; I thought before that I could get those little 100-calorie packs of stuff, but I end up eating 3 or 4 of them in one night, so what's the point? Until I can control myself, they will NOT be in my house.

As far as my hair goes? It's frustrating; I'm CL in the front and NL in the back and I can't do anything to it; I can't twist it, I can't do WnG's I can't do anything...I'm sick of it. I need to bite the bullet and put my kinky twists in for 6 weeks so I can stop looking at it.

WOOSA...okay, that's it for me, you ladies keep it slim and healthy!


----------



## carameldimples (Jun 9, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 191
Current hair length: BSL (last length check in march I was hovering in a weave now so IDK for sure)
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*:178 by August
*Short-term hair goal*: to retain ALL growth and hit MBL by November
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal*: Maintain 148-155
*Long-term hair goal*: To be fully transitioned with BSL hair by March 2013
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I have to force my self to not relish in eating...I seriously just basque in eating ice cream, chinese food...it really is soothing to me...I guess I am an emotional eater and if I could conquer that I would be much better off....I love to cook and I love trying new stuff and if it turns out right, whew I just go crazy...my latest creation was a spicy ranch bacon burger on the grill and my husband and kids love it sooo much I am making it at every week (twice one week) this summer so far...bad.. I know....
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* I have in my first install right now and if my results are good, I plan on staying weaved up thru summer, a few wigs until spring and let my hair come out to play in March for my b-day 
*
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* I mostly lurk but this will help me keep up with everything so I will say weekly


----------



## carameldimples (Jun 9, 2011)

@itsjusthair88 you can do it...baby steps..get on the scale today...pace yourself and go hard for a week and get back on the scale and it will move for sure!!  Once you see the numbers change and see it working, it motivates you more!!!  


@D.Lisha  Okay you are doing the dang thang, but I think and I'm no expert that your body does need more calories to carry out your day to day functions, I would imagine such a low intake would impact your energy level.....One day like that is not likely to hurt anything though IMO but I don't think it should be something you do long term like for a week or something because you risk going into starvation mode and slowing down your metabolism and your body using muscle instead of stored fat for fuel.  But you are a going hard and will definitely reach your goals, you got a lot of will power and discipline and that is what it takes 

ETA:

@Diva_Esq What about a swim cap???   It might not look as sexy but it will protect your tresses from that chlorine and whatever other chemicals are in there to keep the water balanced


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 9, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> * I need to bite the bullet and put my kinky twists in for 6 weeks so I can stop looking at it.*



That is EXACTLY what I am doing. I am keeping my hair in Senegalese twists until the end of the summer. When I'm frustrated, I end up overmanipulating my hair because doing my hair is really therapeutic, but then I get more frustrated later because my hair will be breaking from handling it too much - vicious cycle, right? So I vowed to leave it under wraps until Christmas just to give me a break, especially because I had a setback in April and I was super frustrated. Sometimes all you need is a break and to not think about it.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 10, 2011)

So, back from an unscheduled vacation. After 2 weeks of really bad eating and lots of drinking. I need a detox.

I had an easy time and great results with the Fat smash diet 9 day detox, on Monday I will start that, adding in 4tbsp  of coconut oil daily into my oatmeal. Figure I will try out this coconut oil, if it fails I will use it on my hair.

At this time im weighing in at 218, so still at a loss since the start of the challenge, im ok with that

For the hair, wore it out everyday or 2weeks. Back at work so making a real effort to keep it braided, even on my off days. Going to go for some highlights on Wednesday really looking forward to that.

 Chopped off about 1/2 inch last month of some really damaged ends(first BKT, bad application). Halfway back to the length pre-cut so yayy!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 10, 2011)

Weighed in today and I went from 187.6 to 184.6 so I am down 3 pounds.


----------



## queenbree (Jun 11, 2011)

I know I'm all late (I just subscribed a few days ago), but I couldn't pass up on this challenge!

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *205 
*Current hair length: *CBL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* I just want to lose 5 to 10 lbs. a month; I don't have a specific short-term weight goal.
*Short-term hair goal:* APL by November '11 (w/ transitioning hair)
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 140-150 lbs by Jan. 1 2012
*Long-term hair goal:* 100% natural & APL hair by April 2013
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* can't think of any right now (it's late )

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* I will exercise 5-6x's a week, twice a day, and cut out extra carbs
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Create a regimen & stick to it & get trims when I know I need them*.*

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Once a week, hopefully!


----------



## simplybeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

*CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!* 

I haven't been checking in on this thread because my body is acting real stupid right now!! I've been working out consistently eating right at least 6 days out of the week but I've been stuck at the same weight for about two months  As a matter of fact I think I gained a couple of pounds but I probably can count that as muscle since I started weight lifting as well. Can somebody tell me whats going on?? I'm also taking BC and I plan to stop taking the pill for about a month to see if that helps... I'm just frustrated


----------



## naturalTAN (Jun 12, 2011)

checking in...I slacked this week, but I'll be back to my 5-something a.m. walks tomorrow morning and for the rest of the week.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 12, 2011)

Checking in... I successfully completed my 1st week of the 6 day a week, 8-week body transformation workouts.  I fell in complete love with BOXING, enjoyed Zumba, worked my abs daily, and even had to do my age in sit-ups in front of the class b/c the 11th was my 36th birthday!  Love it!!!  Hoping to make some serious changes. My body is getting more firm already.  

On the hair tip, I'm really enjoying the length I have now.  Still doing the same stuff, but I am thinking of incorporating hot oil treatments into my regimen for additional moisture and detangling.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats tiffjust2002! And happy belated bday Diva_Esq!
I'm super anxious because tomorrow is my first WW weigh-in and I haven't been doing that great. I haven't gone over the weekly allowance plus the activity points I earned but some days I ate almost double the amount of points I am supposed to! 
My goal for this upcoming week is to not eat any more than 5 points than my daily allowance.
I started doing the stomach vacuum 3 times a week because I'd like to lose 7" from my waist. I also will make myself walk back and forth from work (5 miles total) at least twice next week. The goal is to walk back and forth every time I am working an early shift (so I won't have to walk home in the dark) by the end of the summer. 
Nothing poppin with hair. I am still in Senegalese twists, but have decided I am only going to keep them in until the end of July instead of the end of August, and will wear a protective bun style until my nappiversary on August 18, when I'll straighten and even up my ends with the creaclip. And then it's going right back into a bun. Lol. I am excited about reaching my protective style goals this year.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2011)

simplybeauty said:


> *CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE!!*
> 
> I haven't been checking in on this thread because my body is acting real stupid right now!! I've been working out consistently eating right at least 6 days out of the week but I've been stuck at the same weight for about two months  As a matter of fact I think I gained a couple of pounds but I probably can count that as muscle since I started weight lifting as well. Can somebody tell me whats going on?? I'm also taking BC and I plan to stop taking the pill for about a month to see if that helps... I'm just frustrated


 
How are your clothes fitting? Remember the scale is not the only indicator that you are doing well.

I weighed in on Friday because I knew I couldn't weigh in this morning. I weighed in at 199.8. Meaning I was down 1.6 lbs for a total loss of 36.8 lbs. I am only .8 lbs away from meeting my first goal. Once I meet that goal my next one is to lose 20 lbs.

Today is a full wash day but I just started since I just got back in from being away for the weekend.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jun 12, 2011)

simplybeauty 

Well you know your body is half lean mass and half fat mass, so when you first start working out the mass are evening out so you don't see a change in the first month/months because of that but if you keep up with it you will start to see changes. And some of the fat might be turning into muscle so thats probably why there isn't a weight change.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I weighed in this morning and I only lost 1 pound last week. I really can't complain because I ate horribly, so I'm actually pretty thankful I even lost that, and didn't gain.
I'm happy I got a fresh start and even though it's only a pound, it's one pound closer. 
I think I am going to get on the treadmill tomorrow since I just found out I have the day off. Since I was supposed to walk 5 miles tomorrow to work, I will try and still do that anyway in the gym.


----------



## simplybeauty (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody, my pants have more room around the waist and the butt is flatter =( but the thighs and scale aren't going anywhere lol. I'm gonna up my workouts and see how that goes


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 16, 2011)

simplybeauty said:


> Thanks everybody, my pants have more room around the waist and the butt is flatter =( but the thighs and scale aren't going anywhere lol. I'm gonna up my workouts and see how that goes



Hey simplybeauty it sounds like you're building muscle mass somewhere and HOW much are you eating?You'd be surprised how eating too _little_ can negatively impact our weight loss goals, make sure you are giving your body enough fuel to keep going. If all else, fails, you might want to try calorie cycling or maybe even a restrictive phase to "jump start" your body; I know sometimes I have to give my body a shake-up, whether it's a new exercise, or a super high calorie day, followed by 2-3 low calorie days...the body is extremely adaptable (thank God...sometimes) and the more you keep it guessing, the more it will use that metabolism to burn those pounds...HTH!!!

Well ladies, I'm finally back on the horse and I'm down to 234, my only goal by the end of June is to be out of the 230's *FOR GOOD* and if I just keep this up, I can do it. I'm taking it day by day...no more week by week stuff. My hair is acting right, I put my first set of 2-strand twists in with NO added hair and I am still cised 3 days later!!! Even my "live-by-the-hotcomb-die-by-the-hotcomb" granny said I look nice LOL...Have a great day and you can do it ladies!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 16, 2011)

itsjusthair88 said:


> My hair is acting right, I put my first set of 2-strand twists in with NO added hair and I am still *cised* 3 days later!!!



You MUST be from the DMV 
I haven't heard that one in a while!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 16, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> You MUST be from the DMV
> I haven't heard that one in a while!



HAHAHAHA...I'm NOT, I'm actually from Wurzburg, Germany, reared in Germany/England/California/France/Japan and went to DC for university...some of the verbiage just stayed with me LOL


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol itsjusthair88. I knew it!
I was born in Hanau! (Army brat)

So, I am still in my Senegalese twists but am thinking of taking them down early since I'll be moving to a warmer climate soon and think I will be abandoning any kind of fake hair for the most part to keep cooler and not have any on my back.
I walked 4 miles yesterday and now am pretty sore (it was mostly uphill) but I feel good that I can get in some much-needed exercise.
I will walk another 2.5 on Saturday.
I'm hoping for a good weigh-in this time around. I've been sticking to my daily points and have only used 2 of my allowance points so far this week. I don't plan to use any more.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Jun 17, 2011)

davisbr88 I was NOT a fan of Hanau, so small...but really beautiful...my mom used to have to go there for work all the time

So ladies, I woke up and I was NOT feeling like working out; I was tired, I had the craziest dream, I feel asleep on the futon so my body was so sore and mangled BUT I decided to go and weigh in (I had to pee anyway) and I was down to 233.6!!!!! WOOHOO!!! and so I made myself get up and go to bootcamp, which flew today...

This is just a testimony to daily weighing ladies; if you step on the scale in the morning and it's bad, you feel motivated to work out to get it down, if you step on it and it's a good number, you feel even *more* motivated to get out there and see a smaller number tomorrow...I love it, have a good weekend ladies, I won't be in touch until Monday


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2011)

I rewarded myself by purchasing a Michael Kors bag. This was for making my goal of getting below 200 lbs. All my purses and work bags are Coach and black. Decided to go with Michael Kors for brown and chocolate bags. I changed my ticker to reflect my next goal of getting to 179 lbs. Weighed in at 197.6 lbs this week which means I'm down 39 lbs overall. It was really a lazy week for exercise because work is so damn busy. 

Today is a full out wash day as usual. I will do an amla treatment and follow up with trying a new dc--Jasmine's Hibiscus dc.


----------



## DrC (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

I found some information regarding weight loss and hair loss via WebMD:
*For those of you who crash diet or try to lose abnormally large amounts of weight in a short period of time*



> The Big Picture: A Balanced Diet for Healthy Hair
> 
> When it comes to foods for healthy hair and beauty, variety is the best way to go.
> 
> ...



http://www.webmd.com/skin-beauty/features/top-10-foods-for-healthy-hair?page=3


----------



## naturalTAN (Jun 20, 2011)

checking in... I haven't been walking consistently, but I did up the time on my workout dvd. I also found a good routine from youtube called burn it up. i'm exhausted afterwards, but it does feel like it's working.


----------



## drmuffin (Jun 20, 2011)

My Gosh! I've certainly been ghost for a lil minute! Well, I had my Weight Watchers weigh-in yesterday. And let me tell you...wait for it...I lost 6.8 pounds in ONE week! I am down from 191.4 to 183.2 with a grand total of weight loss of 8.2lbs! SO FAR! This is only the beginning! Cheerio! I'm ready for my celebratory shopping spree at Victoria's Secret...


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 20, 2011)

Checking in........
I did the jp morgan challenge and was okay afterwards 3.5 miles. 
I have been working out with the wii and discovered (again) i have no rhythm when it comes to latin dance. I'm trying i just can't get the steps properly. But for now i like the cardio boxing and walking.
Keeping up with drinking my water trying to up the dosage little by little 
Working on cutting a lot of things out my diet. Except for the inner sugar demon that says "FEED ME  A COOKIE NOW!!" I think i'm okay. 
I'm a little bit under the weather so i just washed and conditioned my hair no deep conditioning. My hair is growing at least is growing down instead of sticking up in the air looking like pin head from hell raiser.


----------



## polished07 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in better late than never! 


Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):166
Current hair length: Apl 
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 150
Short-term hair goal: to get to BSL by Christmas even though I'm bc'ing in 2012
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:140-145
Long-term hair goal: Mbl natural by 2014 
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: no more love handles, or chin fat, I am aiming to eat better, raw and clean foods and to be healthier in my 30's than my 20's 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? TurboFire, walking/running, eating clean, drinking water etc.
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?
take my vits, protective style, hide my hair via sew ins braids and maintain my current length 
How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?

Let's get it, ladies!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm down 3.2 lbs today. I am happy because I am only .8 away from my goal. I was hoping to be 155 this time and weighed in at 155.8.
I'm making slooooooow progress because I am still battling binges, but I think I'm getting better little by little. Last week, I only lost a pound, and this week I lost 2.2. I already know that if I just do what I'm supposed to, I can lose weight and get healthy so I just need to get it together!


----------



## ebsalita (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Just marking my spot.  I'll be back with my stats so I can join, soon


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 21, 2011)

I am late but I'd Like to join:

*Current weight* (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 135
*Current hair length*: WL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 125
*Short-term hair goal:* Whip Length by January 2012
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 115 by December 2011
*Long-term hair goal:* Full Whip Length
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach*: I'd like to decide on a Career finally
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal*? I am going to change my eating habits, eat healthier and Exercise.

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* At least once a week


----------



## Janet' (Jun 22, 2011)

Ladies...Just adding a little Rah, Rah, Rah to this thread!!!!! Go Divas!!!! Happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the support Janet'! 
How's everyone doing?
I haven't had a binging incident this week so I think I am getting better. I think that is also contributing to me feeling a lot less depressed lately, too. 
PROGRESS!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 23, 2011)

So far so good. I am actually forcing myself to eat the snacks LOL
I am actually doing more days then I planned with the Zumba. I am anticipating my Elliptical and wanting to not be out of shape when it comes  
I am excited right now totally!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

Weighed in today and I didn't lose a ounce let alone a pound I am the exact same weight from my last weigh in  at least I didn't gain anything


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 23, 2011)

tiffjust2002: Don't be discouraged! Maybe you have gained muscle mass? How are your clothes fitting? Are you bloated from your period? I can gain up to 6 lbs the week before and during my period. I don't even weigh during those times because I know it'll just leave me depressed.
Also, I know some people that don't lose anything one week, and then lose a huge amount the next! That's what happened to my mom. +1 one week, -5 next week!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jun 23, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @tiffjust2002: Don't be discouraged! Maybe you have gained muscle mass? How are your clothes fitting? Are you bloated from your period? I can gain up to 6 lbs the week before and during my period. I don't even weigh during those times because I know it'll just leave me depressed.
> Also, I know some people that don't lose anything one week, and then lose a huge amount the next! That's what happened to my mom. +1 one week, -5 next week!


 

Maybe you're right (hopefully ) My clothes fit looser I actually tried on a pair of capris last night that I bought months ago that I could even button back then now they fit nice and comfy. I have been working out everyday doing my Supreme 90 and I am not sore anymore Thank you Jesus! That soreness was no joke I was walking around my office looking like a dang fool  Hopefully I'll be like your mom on our next weigh in


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay it is really starting to hit me how much weight I have lost. The 18's are gone and the 16's are very loose. Kind of mad though because I waited too long to try on some pants I couldn't wear and now they are too big. I plan to go shopping next weekend. I'm preparing myself because regardless of the weight loss I know I will still experience some frustration.


----------



## ebsalita (Jun 24, 2011)

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers)*: 128.75 pounds 24.7 BMI  (I'm petite).
*Current hair length*: CBL
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 121 pounds - 22.9 BMI
*Short-term hair goal:* APL by Dec 11 
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 111 pounds BMI 21 - this might be too thin, I'll stop if I feel right before I get to this weight
*Long-term hair goal:* BSL??? - I don't know whether I need that much hair 
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach*: To comfortable fit into a UK size 8 in any shop (think that's a 4 in the USA).  I have bought a size 8 dress and I'll try it on every week until it fits.

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Eating healthily, going to the gym regularly and plenty of sit ups.  My challenge is to go to at least one gym class per week in addition to my private sessions.

*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Eat less, do more.

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* At least once a week.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 24, 2011)

I keep popping in this thread - I better join. I am really trying to grow my hair & been trying to lose weight but sticking to nothing. So this keeps me accountable -- here we go:

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): *160*
Current hair length: *SL (transitioning)*
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: *150*
Short-term hair goal: *APL*
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *125-130*
Long-term hair goal: *BSL (natural stretched)*
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *Food control & exercise dedication*

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *I have to really think before I put anything that is unhealthy in my mouth, and think of long term repercussions - just need to say no to food (junk) and really focus on exercising no matter what*

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? *Try to cut sugar consumption, fried foods, fast food, and exercise as much as possible*

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? *At least weekly*


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome to our new ladies!
How's it going, old ladies?


----------



## ebsalita (Jun 25, 2011)

D.Lisha

Wow you,re going really hard well done - my workout sounds very similar to yours - I was thinking of upping it to 1 hour on the cross trainer too! (can't do treadmill as I need to be gentle on my hip joints).  How did you find it the first time you got to 1hr - I'm kinda scared to go there! (I'm such a baby) 

Great to see someone else managing an hour of cardio - makes it seem a bit more achievable, thanks for sharing!




D.Lisha said:


> Hey ladies! I've been really busy the past couple of days, my eating hasn't been all that great look but my physical activity has been on POINT.  I took some advice from my homeboy about intensifying my workout. Instead of jst doing 30mins. of treadmill cardio I've uped it to a full hour, along with my weight lifting. Mind you I started working out on Wednesday with my old routine (jst 30 mins. on the treadmill). But for Thursday, Friday and Saturday I've been doing an hour each day:
> Time and Calories Burned for Thursday: (I didn't let the time completely finish out before takin the pic, it should've been a total of 65:00 mins.!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## queenbree (Jun 25, 2011)

Ladies, I need some help! I haven't found an exercise plan I can stick with. My previous exercise plan was to do intervals & cardio everyday, but I can't take joint pounding running/jogging everyday.  I also realize that I probably need to do some strength training. I want to drop a size or two before my trip to New York in August so I know I really need to find a plan I can stick with. Can someone give me some links and advice on good exercise plans?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 25, 2011)

I hope someone can help you out, queenbree!
I also can't do a whole lot of pounding/jogging for medical reasons (although I would really love to) so now I'm walking for most of my exercise. I am working towards getting 5 miles per day. Right now, I'm averaging about 7.5 miles per week, so I have a ways to go, but I'm also not working out for a certain date. Since you are, maybe you can be a bit more aggressive. I just slid walking in as a regular part of my daily routine (when I do it) since to work and back is exactly 5 miles. I don't know if weight comes off as fast as with running, but you may be able to drop a couple of sizes between now and then if you also clean up your diet some. My walk is also uphill a lot so I am definitely strengthening leg muscles. I can't help you with weight training much because I did A LOT of weight training in high school so I'm really just trying to lose the fat around the muscle... lol. I know it sounds crazy but for some reason, whenever I lose my weight/fat, my abs, arms, and legs emerge out of nowhere like I never stopped training.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jun 25, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> D.Lisha
> 
> Wow you,re going really hard well done - my workout sounds very similar to yours - I was thinking of upping it to 1 hour on the cross trainer too! (can't do treadmill as I need to be gentle on my hip joints).  How did you find it the first time you got to 1hr - I'm kinda scared to go there! (I'm such a baby)
> 
> Great to see someone else managing an hour of cardio - makes it seem a bit more achievable, thanks for sharing!



ebsalita: I will admit, when I first started doing 1hr cardio in the beginning, it was CHALLENGING.  But what I do is start off walking on the treadmill at a speed of 3.0 mph for approx. 5mins.  Then I would amp up my speed to 4.5 mph and keep it there for 10-15mins. then I would repeat my 5mins. walk at the speed of 3.5 and turn it back up to 4.5 mph for another 10-15mins. all the way until I completed one hour.  But now that I've been doing it for so long I can go at the 4.5 speed for at least 20-25mins. while maintaining my 5mins. walk-breaks in between.


----------



## ebsalita (Jun 26, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> ebsalita: I will admit, when I first started doing 1hr cardio in the beginning, it was CHALLENGING.  But what I do is start off walking on the treadmill at a speed of 3.0 mph for approx. 5mins.  Then I would amp up my speed to 4.5 mph and keep it there for 10-15mins. then I would repeat my 5mins. walk at the speed of 3.5 and turn it back up to 4.5 mph for another 10-15mins. all the way until I completed one hour.  But now that I've been doing it for so long I can go at the 4.5 speed for at least 20-25mins. while maintaining my 5mins. walk-breaks in between.



Aah - I see! You are varying the speed and having bursts of relative speed- I tend to just stay at 4.0mph for the majority of my time on the trainer.  I will try this tonight or tomorrow morning.  It may mean that I'm going a lot slower than I've been doing, just so that I'll last the distance, but at least I'll get used to the idea of staying on for 60 mins.  Thanks again!  I'll come back and let you know how I got on...


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2011)

Weighed in at 196 lbs this week. Wasn't sure I was gonna lose anything since I did not exercise at all but my eating was pretty good. I've lost 40.6 lbs overall. My Michael Kors bag arrived and I love it.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats Shay72!
You're doing the damn thing!
No update for me this week because I was sick this weekend and went back and forth between throwing up and pigging out (someone told me to fix nausea with as much greasy food as I can find...). I'm not gonna lie, it did work, but I know I did some damage.
Stomach is feeling at about 85% today, so I will try and eat really clean and fresh for a while and hope that gets me back to 100% soon.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am noticing that no matter what I seem to do, my ends stay dry. I just cut out all of my damaged ends two days and my ends already feel not so fresh anymore, despite the fact that I have been constantly moisturizing and all that. I am beginning to think that my anemia paired with my crappy diet is contributing to this in some way. 
I am going to try out a hair healthy diet (still on WW) for the next 3 weeks and see if I see an improvement.


----------



## carnivalapple (Jun 29, 2011)

Can I join? Been underweight most of my life (even during pregnancy) but after the birth I gained weight 

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):* 126.4 (down from 140)
*Current hair length:* SL?
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 119 
*Short-term hair goal:* APL
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:* 105-110. (I'm rather short so that's healthy-18.6 BMI)
*Long-term hair goal:* HL 
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* 

*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?:* Stop eating everything in sight. Unfortunately I work at Popeyes and live in Germany, the land of food and beer and city of Pork.
*What will you continue to reach your hair goal?* Protective styling + moisture.

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Every week!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome carnivalapple!
And what in the world did you do to get down to 126.4? I'm jelly!


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 30, 2011)

Just checking in.  Nothing to report.  Will get back on track after a crazy weekend.  I need to re-weigh cause I am sure I added a few pounds.  Will walk on my lunch break.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 1, 2011)

I tune into your channel, didn't you just get your hair braided?




davisbr88 said:


> I am noticing that no matter what I seem to do, my ends stay dry. I just cut out all of my damaged ends two days and my ends already feel not so fresh anymore, despite the fact that I have been constantly moisturizing and all that. I am beginning to think that my anemia paired with my crappy diet is contributing to this in some way.
> I am going to try out a hair healthy diet (still on WW) for the next 3 weeks and see if I see an improvement.





Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 1, 2011)

Not sure if this counts but my sister and I did the Beyonce Move Your Body Dance today  and other wild dancing Ices Brown style  I will weigh probably the end of next week. As for my hair it feels so thick and healthy! I am very pleased with my relaxer results I got today. I had a few broken hairs but that is normal for me after a relaxer. I will do a protein treatment next week. Still on the search for a new Shampoo and Conditioner! 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Taina (Jul 1, 2011)

I want in!!!


*Current weight *: 220 (down from 253)
*Current hair length*: MTWA (Mini teenie weenie afro., just chopped)
*Short-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 11 pounds less in july
*Short-term hair goal*: Don't have one, just want it to grow
*Long-term weight loss/BMI goal*: 155
*Long-term hair goal:* APL
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* Nope
*
What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?* Still on my hipocaloric, low carb (non keto) diet, plus weight lifting and cardio
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?* Recently started with the hhairdrenaline potion, stick to that 7x/week, co-wash everyday and DC/sampoo once a week

*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable?* Every week

Let me show you some pictures of my evolution 

Starting at 253






Left side 253, right 231 pounds










220 pounds (from sunday, before i cut my hair)
http://www.miproyectofitness.com/images/SANY1509.JPG (click on, is too big)

And this is my hair now
http://api.ning.com/files/aHdWh40dJ...IaWsqRHbXt*lL5Bsxf3DO97pSTg0Xmv-/SANY1517.JPG (too big)


----------



## Fab79 (Jul 1, 2011)

Taina well done on your progress so far, you can already see a difference


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 1, 2011)

mini update: I couldn't go back to sleep this morning so I decided to go run. 1 mile turned into 1 1/2 and 1 1/2 miles turned into 2! Gonna hit the treadmill after work! Oh yeah! My hair seems to be right on track. I'm right at 2 inches after 4 months of growth. Sitting right now with henna in my hair...

Next weigh in/update will be next Saturday!


----------



## drmuffin (Jul 1, 2011)

Taina Dang mamas you look great! That is a job WELL DONE!


----------



## carnivalapple (Jul 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Welcome carnivalapple!
> And what in the world did you do to get down to 126.4? I'm jelly!



Thank you, I can say that it wasn't through much hard work that I lost that weight. I'm very inconsistent when it comes to exercise. A few days of Jillian Michael's 30 Day shred (so pumped!) then weeks of me sitting around. But I recently got braces which left me with only soup to eat so that kinda helped. But now I'm going to get serious. Haven't exercised today but I'm gonna get on it tomorrow! 4 mile run (hopefully) in the morning.

Anyway, checking in with what i ate....
French toast sticks x3 -breakfast
9 chicken fries @ Burger king - lunch
seelachsbrötchen (fish sandwhich) - dinner, i guess?
Drink....Water, Vitamin Water


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 1, 2011)

Ladies,

I hope you're doing well and wish you all a good weekend. 

A quick update from me - I'm down 0.75lb this week 128lbs now - I'm happy, but think I can do better.  I went to the gym 3 x this week, but only did my 1/2hr sessions, though I'm upping the intensity and varying the speed on the cross trainer.  I didn't do any classes this week,  sorry!

I'm going to go at it harder this week and maybe try to get up to an hour during each session.  It's nearly 11pm here, but I think I've got that itch to go to the gym so I've just told SO I'm going and he says come along too, which is great!  Ideally I want to lose 2.25lbs this week if possible so that I can get back below 8stones.

Keep going everyone - you CAN get there


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 1, 2011)

Taina

Welcome to the challenge - you've done some excellent work already and look great, well done.


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, so I just got back from the gym and I'm sitting on the sofa waiting for SO to finish in the bathroom so I can shower up. I am still dazed, but I DID IT! *1hr on the tread mill* and 390 cals burned!  It really wasn't that bad at all, once I got to 40 mins I found my groove and stopped worrying as to whether I'd make it - absolutely fantastic.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 1, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> I tune into your channel, didn't you just get your hair braided?



Yeah... lol. I took those out. My ends were a hot mess. Daily rinsing is like... magical. I wish I would have done this a looooong time ago!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats Taina!
You look awesome!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought a new scale . So it seems I started weighing more than I originally thought and I weigh more now than I thought I did. It does not negate the fact that I did lose 40 lbs. Also the shopping trip on Friday went fantastic. So...I think I lost 2 lbs this week. I don't even know .


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 3, 2011)

checking in. i've majorly slacked this week because i haven't been feeling well. as soon as i'm 100%, i'll be back to my walks.


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I did my 5 a.m run yesterday morning and plan on doing the same in a few hours.


----------



## katblack (Jul 6, 2011)

Can I join?

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):192

Current hair length:APL

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:Weigh 170

Short-term hair goal:BSL

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:Weigh 125

Long-term hair goal:WL 

Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: Become a healthier person overall

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?
-Low Carbing
-Daily 40-60 min walks
-Drink lots of water
-No eating out
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?
-Weekly DC
-Low manipulation/protective styling
-Mthly henna treatments

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? I will check in once a week for sure. I am also on youtube and twitter, so I can keep myself accountable


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 8, 2011)

Weekly update:  today was weigh in and I've lost 0.5lbs.  I've been really good and upped my gym sessions to 1hr ones, this week and only had granola for breakfast and salad for lunch every weekday, so I don't know - I'm hoping for a much better result next week ohwell:


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey ladies! I don't have much to say, just thought I'd share some [visual] progress with you all. 
First off is my Hair Progress:
This picture shows where I am currently.  I plan on relaxing next week Tuesday. The June pic was taken when I was 5 weeks & 5 days post relaxer.
Next week when I relax I plan on doing somewhat of a major trim to fix my damaged ends *sigh*....:





Next up is my weightloss progress.  Since i'm not at my final weight goal, I choose to jst focus on the weightloss that you can see in my face . I promise when my body is FULLY where I want it to be, I will put up the "final reveal" pics! But for now don't judge me  Anywho here goes:


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 10, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Okay, so I just got back from the gym and I'm sitting on the sofa waiting for SO to finish in the bathroom so I can shower up. I am still dazed, but I DID IT! *1hr on the tread mill* and 390 cals burned!  It really wasn't that bad at all, once I got to 40 mins I found my groove and stopped worrying as to whether I'd make it - absolutely fantastic.



ebsalita: Girl I know I'm commenting on this post all late, but CONGRATS! I knew you'd do it!! . It's not as hard as you would think, and the hour seems to going by at a pretty steady pace. Soon that 1hr will feel like 30mins. jst watch and see!  
Do ya thang mama!


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 10, 2011)

up early for my walk.


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 12, 2011)

D.Lisha

Thanks lady - I wouldn't have contemplated doing 1hr until you mentioned it!   Your hair is doing well too - and yes you can notice the loss in your face 



D.Lisha said:


> ebsalita: Girl I know I'm commenting on this post all late, but CONGRATS! I knew you'd do it!! . It's not as hard as you would think, and the hour seems to going by at a pretty steady pace. Soon that 1hr will feel like 30mins. jst watch and see!
> Do ya thang mama!


----------



## MangaManiac (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so going to join in! 

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*89 kilos (195.8 lb.) as of yesterday (I was 220 in the winter, so while I should be further along I am happy I've maintained some sort of loss!)
*

Current hair length: *APL *

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:*About 81 kilos (179 lb.) then 68 kilos (149 lb.)*
Short-term hair goal: *BSL*

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: *52-56 kilos (115-125 lb.)*

Long-term hair goal:*TBL* 

Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: *I always wanted to be able to run a marathon, so I'm training for that. I also want to be a size 4 or 6 with a six pack. Chin ups is another thing! I want to be able to do 50 chin ups in a row and I'm currently training for that as well! Also, to be flexible, so I'm all about the yoga and stretching!* 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?
*-Continue to use my "Lose it!" app
-6 gym sessions: 60+ minutes of cardio, 45+ minutes of strength training
-Yoga in the evening
-Protein at every meal and before and after working out
- Fruits and vegetables from every colour group daily 
- Drink my standard 4+ liters of water daily
- Take supplements: 2-3g CLA, 2g L-Carnitine, 1.5g Green Tea Extract, 400 mcu Chromium Picolinate, 3g Fish Oil, varying amounts of psyllium husk, and 1 multivitamin* 


What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?
*-Weekly DC/Shampoo
-Low manipulation
- Moisturize ends and scalp
- Consume 100+ grams of protein and 1 Nioxin pill daily*

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? *Once a week for my update, but I'll probably check in daily just to log my workouts and whether or not I stayed under my calorie count*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Trying to get back on the WL wagon. Getting the new scale and my camp programs starting has messed me up. I did start my abs class last Friday and my two water exercise classes this past Saturday. Today I plan to do yoga, Friday I start back with personal training (had to switch around due to my work schedule), then my abs class immediately following, and on Saturday my two water exercise classes. Hope to start back with my Sunday personal training too. We'll see.


----------



## Golden75 (Jul 12, 2011)

Checking in.  Again not much to write about.  Still 160, but I haven't been exercising.  My grandmother passed away 2 weeks ago, so things are still a little out of whack.  Trying to get back to my normal schedule. I did decide to jump start things so doing atkins induction phase.  This is day 2, did well yesterday.  My SO made me scambled eggs & some left over diced ham, so that should hold me til lunch. I put pixie braids in my hair so I won't have to do anything to it, but refresh braids, co-wash.  Also I am moving in August, so ugh, I just really have to find the time to devote exercise, but in the mean time, going to focus on what I put in my mouth.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 12, 2011)

Started eating vegetarian yesterday. 
Haven't been weighing too much lately but I'll get back into that soon.
There's been a lot going on so weight loss is sort of the last thing on my mind right now.
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 12, 2011)

D.Lisha You are so darn pretty!



D.Lisha said:


> @ebsalita: Girl I know I'm commenting on this post all late, but CONGRATS! I knew you'd do it!! . It's not as hard as you would think, and the hour seems to going by at a pretty steady pace. Soon that 1hr will feel like 30mins. jst watch and see!
> Do ya thang mama!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 12, 2011)

I havent really been exercising much lately. Ive been doing strenous activities at work and honestly I didnt feel comfortable going to the gym and working out after all that.


----------



## D.Lisha (Jul 12, 2011)

ebsalita: thanks girl  i'm trying to make it do what it do with this workout lol. And keep me updated on your progress, i'm sure you will be down to your goal weight in record time 

SuchaLady: awww thanks girl *blushes*


 GIFSoup

I can feel where you're coming from with the working out after work thing.  I used to be the SAME way. How do you think you would do with early morning workouts?


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Jul 13, 2011)

I lost another 1.8 pounds so I went from 184.6 to 182.8  

Hair: So I've discovered that my hair doesn't like heavy butter's in the summer and prefers an oil instead. 

I've also discovered that my hair loves buns  during the summer months, when I try to wear twist outs it seems like my hair drys out more is that weird?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 13, 2011)

D.Lisha I work early in the am and do homework late at night. Last night when I finished my work I had nearly 5 hours until it was time for me to get up :-/ I will probably just take a little break until school starts back in a few weeks and just continue to count calories.


----------



## ezina (Jul 13, 2011)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## Imoan (Jul 13, 2011)

gosh just seen this, is it toooooo late to join..


----------



## katblack (Jul 14, 2011)

I have lost 1 pound since I joined, so I am now 191lbs.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 14, 2011)

Well i want to join is it too late


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 14, 2011)

Never too late to get healthy Kerryann! Join in!
I walked a lot this week so I am hoping for a loss.
I'm still trying to work on balancing my carbs out as a vegetarian because I know carbs put weight on me, but a lot of times, that is all I really have around that is veg-friendly, especially when going out. I am going to work on that.


----------



## ebsalita (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Belated update but I've some good news from my weigh in on Friday- I lost 2lb last week -  I'm so pumped up - I did 4 x 1hr cross trainer sessions and watched what I ate during the day and it paid off.  I'm now 125.5 lb, which in English money is 8st 13.5lb - so I've broken that 9stone barrier now.  I don't ever want to go back to being heavier than 9st .  I have st myself the challenge of getting down to 121lb by 20th August - the day I move to my new apartment.

My hair is doing quite well too.  I wore it out in a puff for the first time this weekend (I always wear my hair stretched).  I literally did a wash n go and it looked quite cute actually . I blew it out yesterday and flatironed, and I can definitely see that it is growing - I'm still gunning for APL by the end of the year.

Have a successful week and keep up the good work


----------



## katblack (Jul 25, 2011)

I have gained weight, but I am still determined! I am at 194 at the mo...


----------



## Taina (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry i havn't write in here since i joined, but i've been crazy busy. Well my weight havn't drop a bit, but my fat percentaje is lower, i can feel muscle in quads and triceps (never since i gained weight)

I change my routine in the gym to the Destroying the fat by Thibadeau (you can search and find the article online if you're interested) and is INSANE!!!. We'll see the results now that i recalculated the diet


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guys!
I've been fasting from my comp and now I'm back! Yay!
I've been successful with vegetarianism so far and have begun working out 3 times per week. I'm not losing much. I weigh the same as last week, but I am sort of done stressing about it. I stopped stressing about my hair and am truly keeping it simple (I'm down to 3-4 products max), so I am done stressing sooo much about my weight. I've done it before and I know I can do it again without trying to kill myself.
I'm just going to roll with the punches for the next couple of weeks, though I do plan to do a juice fast in the near future. Will update then


----------



## ebsalita (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Quick update - was ill most of last week and couldn't exercise but I weighed in and have lost 0.75lb.  I am now 124.75lb. 

Keep going everyone!


----------



## yora88 (Aug 4, 2011)

D.Lisha what is your complete regimen? (hair, exercise, and diet) TIA


----------



## Diva_Esq (Aug 4, 2011)

I gotta get back on the weight loss wagon!  Hair's going GREAT...almost at BSL!  Weight loss...not so much. Only about 5 lbs. :-\


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2011)

I am down 7 pounds in 5 weeks  Yay! I am super excited. I have 4 to go I am screaming at the highest mountail Whew Hew. My hair has been kicked to the back burner. I am doing regular maintenance to it and tis all!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope its not too late to join.  I am trying to get back on track in both areas so this challenge might be just what I need.

Current weight: 144 lbs
Current hair length: between EL and SL
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 130 lbs
Short-term hair goal: SL
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 130 lbs
Long-term hair goal: APL
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: thicken my edges

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal?  I'm taking OxyElite Pro
What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal?  Reviewing old hair diary entries to see what worked for me back in the day.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? Weekly


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, no updates to this thread in 3 weeks?  Well, I am down 5lbs and my hair's 'weak side' has caught up nicely with the strong side.  I'm sitting at an even SL now.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 28, 2011)

Still holding on to my bun. I will also begin working out again tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## yokochick (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in need of some accountability. I've gotten really lazy with my weight loss and hair growth so by jumping on this thread I'm hoping to kick my butt back in gear.

*Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*169 (started at 190)
*Current hair length:* Full neck to Shoulder length 
*Short-term weight loss goal:* 165
*Short-term hair goal:* Have enough hair to bun. 
*Long-term weight loss goal:* 120
*Long-term hair goal:* Brastrap or Midback length
*Any other specific goals you'd like to reach:* There is a lot that I need to be doing that I'm too scared to do, so I suppose if I find a way to destroy that fear all my other goals will come to fruition. 
*What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? *Severely cut carb intake, calorie intake of 1000-1200, taking daily multivitamin, completing consistent workouts, keeping a journal
*What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? *Heavy sealing with vaseline, protective styling (getting a new wig soon ), consistent routine
*How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? *Every Sunday I will do updates


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been completely ghost from LHCF in a while and from my weight loss journey!
I am getting back on track starting today, so I know I won't meet my original goal, but I am just going to aim for losing 25 pounds between now and my birthday on January 22.
The weight loss calculator said that I would need to intake 1144 calories per day in order to get there, which I think is a fair amount. I know I am supposed to have 1200, so I think I will eat 1200 and then really force myself to do some sort of exercise. For some reason, this never works out for me, but I really have to try. For now, I am going to try to do Walk away the Pounds and take it from there.
In order to be successful as I have been in the past, I will be using Sparkpeople again. I have gone back and forth with this site, and really think it is the best one. I'm BCurly88 in case anyone wants to friend me


----------



## yokochick (Sep 10, 2011)

So I maintained my weight loss but I really didn't do anything to lose  weight so I'm okay with that. I'm going to get back to really paying  attention to my carb intake and moving around. 
My hair is doing  alright. I need to start braiding it up and wearing wigs because fall is  coming up pretty quick. I think the right side of my hair is longer  than the left...I'll probably give myself a trim around December because  it's a bit aggravating.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 15, 2011)

So I had to trim a bit off the ends.  So I'm still even, but sitting just above SL.  
I was weighing myself on carpet and realized the weights were off.  Im at 141lbs.  
Still working out once or twice a day; treadmill, exercise DVDs, yoga.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 16, 2011)

Down 4 pounds since Monday 
Plan to start a spinning class next week, and swimming a couple of times a week once the pool reopens mid-October.


----------



## yokochick (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm closing in on 166  but I am having some other weird-ish issues happening. Food doesn't taste good anymore and I feel really full all the time. I think I should start incorporating fasting of some kind, but I'll wait until I research it some more. I've been walking around a lot more and found some workouts I think I would enjoy doing.

My hair isn't doing anything special. The weather is starting to change so I'll probably put some twists in for the week and buy some hair for future box braids.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fell off with all of the business of this weekend. Getting back on track tomorrow!


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Sep 19, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):
236.8

Current hair length:
TWA

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:
- 190 lbs by December 2011

Short-term hair goal:
- EL by December 2011

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:
- 175

Long-term hair goal:
- SL


----------



## queenbree (Sep 30, 2011)

I haven't posted here lately, but here's my update:

Weight loss: I started WW last Thursday, and I've lost 3.8 pounds since then. I've now lost about 7-8 pounds total since last month.

Hair: I am a little over 10 months post now & I'm getting sick of dealing with my hair. For the past couple days I've been wearing my hair in an old twist out puff. I'm thinking about getting a full sew-in w/ closure and/or BC-ing soon. 

Oh and I straightened my hair recently. I noticed an increase in thickness, but not much of increase in length because my hair is breaking. I think these ends gotta go.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in! I'll be back to update my stats.  About to go to the gym... 

I'm excited about getting back into shape, for whatever reason colder weather inspires me to work out. Also, my hair and nails grow like crazy when I'm doing high intensity cardio on a regular basis. My gyno recently told me that exercise and losing a little weight may help decrease my PMS and menstrual discomfort.   So I have a good amount of motivation to jumpstart me


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't updated in a while and due to moving, completing my dissertation, and starting another MA programme, I haven't really been keeping tabs on my hair or weight. I've just been ball parking what I should be doing and to my amazement it's worked! 

I started at 195/6 (220 last winter) and now I'm 187! I haven't been in the 180s in YEARS, so I'm stoked! 

Now, I've settled into my new place, the dissertation is done, and I'm accustomed to my new class schedule, so I can really start with the exercising effort. I'm joining a local community gym and I'm going to start doing Bikram yoga regularly again. I've started back with my Lose it! app and if I just do 30 minutes of working out a day I should be in the clear to lose 2 pounds a week! 

Tomorrow starts a new beginning for me, so I am going to report back next week. I WILL have good news because I am DETERMINED!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Took a short hiatus from LHCF (was moving) but I'm back and back on track


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, my hair is growing, but I cant make this friggin scale budge at all.  Still at 141 pounds.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought Just Dance 2 on Sunday. Best decision ever! I love it! It gets me moving and it's so fun since I love dancing. Had me sweating like a pig


----------



## queenbree (Oct 22, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I bought Just Dance 2 on Sunday. Best decision ever! I love it! It gets me moving and it's so fun since I love dancing. Had me sweating like a pig



I love dancing too. I have Just Dance 2 also, and I played it a lot until I found my new love, Zumba for Wii. It's another great dancing game. I can't wait for Just Dance 3 or Zumba 2, though.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 26, 2011)

queenbree said:


> I love dancing too. I have Just Dance 2 also, and I played it a lot until I found my new love, Zumba for Wii. It's another great dancing game. I can't wait for Just Dance 3 or Zumba 2, though.



I didn't know Zumba was on Wii!
I've always wanted to do that. Oh lord... shouldn't have told me that!
Anyway, I'm 5 pounds down since last week


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 26, 2011)

i've been working out twice a day lost 3 pounds last week..
guys ive been doing callanetics as my second workout and seriously its the bomb this is my seond week and i feel so much leaner and my body seems like its morphing into something lovely

oh yeah the hair is growing right now im steaming with jbco


----------



## demlew (Oct 28, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I didn't know Zumba was on Wii!
> I've always wanted to do that. Oh lord... shouldn't have told me that!
> Anyway, I'm 5 pounds down since last week


 
davisbr88 - Zumba for Wii is available in most Redbox if you want to rent before you buy it.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 28, 2011)

demlew said:


> Zumba for Wii is available in most Redbox if you want to rent before you buy it.



You are really making me so happy right now!


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 12, 2011)

This thread died down!
I just joined Nutrisystem so I am hoping for some loss with that.
What's everyone else doing?


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

I briaded my hair up and started wearing a wig to help retain my growth.  I've been going hard with the growth aides, both oral and topical.  
I stopped taking the diet pills I was on, since I didn't feel they were working.  But then again, I was only taking them half heartedly.  I went on vacation so I haven't been exercising.  Trying to get back into my routine this week.


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 14, 2011)

Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):
5'11 215lbs BMI 30

Current hair length:
Mixed 2-3 inches on side and as long as 8-9 inches in the middle and bangs but I refuse to cut it even.

Short-term weight loss/BMI goal:
- 210 by my Birthday January 17th 2012

Short-term hair goal:
6 inches on the sides and back by June 2012 and trim to 11 inches in the middle

Long-term weight loss/BMI goal:
- 170

Long-term hair goal:
- SL December 2012
-MBL 2014


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 14, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> *This thread died down!*
> I just joined Nutrisystem so I am hoping for some loss with that.
> What's everyone else doing?



Yep guilty - I did go a little quiet, so here's an update:

Start Weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 128.75 pounds 24.7 BMI (I'm petite).
Current Weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 119.25 pounds 22.5 BMI 
Current hair length: CBL (closing in on APL)
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 121 pounds - 22.9 BMI made it! New goal 116lb
Short-term hair goal: APL by Dec 11 
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 111 pounds BMI 21 - this might be too thin, I'll stop if I feel right before I get to this weight
Long-term hair goal: BSL??? - I don't know whether I need that much hair 
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: To comfortable fit into a UK size 8 in any shop (think that's a 4 in the USA). I have bought a size 8 dress and I'll try it on every week until it fits.  (Haven't tried the dress on in about 10 weeks will do so shortly - I should see some difference in the fit, now I hope)

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Eating healthily, going to the gym regularly and plenty of sit ups. My challenge is to go to at least one gym class per week in addition to my private sessions.  Didn't do that - walking every day for 35 mins and it's working!!

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Eat less, do more.

How often will you check in with updates in order to hold yourself accountable? At least once a week. (oops!)

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone doing anything special for workouts? I just cannot seem to stick to working out for some reason


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 14, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Anyone doing anything special for workouts? I just cannot seem to stick to working out for some reason



I bought multiple exercise DVDs from WalMart (they're cheap).  I have to mix it up each day or I'll get bored.


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 19, 2011)

*ANOTHER UPDATE:*

(Yesterday was my official weekly weigh day)

Start Weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 128.75 pounds 24.7 BMI (I'm petite).
Current Weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers): 118.25 pounds 22.3 BMI
Current hair length: CBL (closing in on APL)
Short-term weight loss/BMI goal: 121 pounds - 22.9 BMI made it! New goal 116lb
Short-term hair goal: APL by Dec 11
Long-term weight loss/BMI goal: 111 pounds BMI 21 - this might be too thin, I'll stop if I feel right before I get to this weight
Long-term hair goal: BSL??? - I don't know whether I need that much hair
Any other specific goals you'd like to reach: To comfortable fit into a UK size 8 in any shop (think that's a 4 in the USA). I have bought a size 8 dress and I'll try it on every week until it fits. 

What will you change/continue in order to reach your weight loss goal? Walking every day for 35 mins and it's working!!

What will you change/continue to reach your hair goal? Eat less, do more.

I've done really well with a total of 2.5lbs shed in the last 7 days.  The best thing is that I tried on the size 8 dress and it fits, I think a couple more pounds off would mean that it'd hang perfectly on me so I'll just have to keep on doing what I'm doing until I get there.  I also tried on some other outfits from my wardrobe that I could no longer fit into and they're looking much much better! I am so pleased with the progress!


----------



## ebsalita (Nov 21, 2011)

Just a few shout outs to the ladies who posted progress updates recently:



LaidBak said:


> Wow, no updates to this thread in 3 weeks?  Well, I am down 5lbs and my hair's 'weak side' has caught up nicely with the strong side.  I'm sitting at an even SL now.



LaidBak  That's great progress - fantastic do keep going!




yokochick said:


> I'm in need of some accountability. I've gotten really lazy with my weight loss and hair growth so by jumping on this thread I'm hoping to kick my butt back in gear.
> 
> *Current weight (or BMI if you don't want to include numbers):*169 (started at 190)
> *Current hair length:* Full neck to Shoulder length
> ...



yokochick How are you getting on with cutting carbs?  I only ask as I've tried it in the past, it worked initially but when I went back to moderate carbs, it seemed to creep back on - maybe it just didn't suit me?  My friend says maybe I lost water rather than fat?




davisbr88 said:


> Down 4 pounds since Monday
> Plan to start a spinning class next week, and swimming a couple of times a week once the pool reopens mid-October.



davisbr88 4lbs was an excellent loss, do you have any tips  - are there particular exercises you think bring greater losses?  I'm just walking at the moment, I'm tired of the gym - I've another 7lbs to go until final goal (the last few pounds, in my experience are always where I give up and fall right back to where I was) and I'm sooo scared that I'll mess up and go back to my old ways.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 21, 2011)

I took my annual physical fitness test on the 1st of Nov.  My waist was measured at 29 inches!  We do sit ups, push ups, a waist measurement and a run.  I scored 93.4 out of 100.  My highest score ever.  So I still weigh the same but my waist is smaller and I'm in pretty darn good shape.

I've started training for a 5K.  I've got to up my exercise intensity everyday if I hope to see that scale move down.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW awesome laidback


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 6, 2011)

Stepped my workout intensity.  Doubling my treamill distances and adding weights to my cardio workouts.  Back to taking OxyElite Pro.  I'm thinking my weight gain/trouble losing weight might be related to my thyroid.  But I gotta make more effort to lose before I go running to the doctor.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 6, 2011)

Ladies I'm curious...do you have a "panic weight"?  I mean a weight that when you reach it, would make you panic a little and take drastic measures to lose it? 
 I'm trying regular exercise, diet pills, and cutting out fast food.  But if I get to 150lbs (my panic weight) despite all that I'm going on the Dukan diet.  I consider such a measure to be extreme, relative to what I've done in the past.  Do any of you have an upper limit like that?


----------



## MrsGarcia (Dec 6, 2011)

Is there a weight loss/hair growth challenge for 2012?  I will be the first to sign up...


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 15, 2011)

^^I think whomever started this has abandoned it.  Maybe someone else will start one up for next year.


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah... I started it after I saw the one from a while back and pretty much forgot about it. And then went ghost because I wasn't doing right. Smh. And I'm also lazy and have no willpower, so I hope someone that is actually motivated and will stick to this journey will start the next one!
Good luck, ladies.


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 16, 2011)

Let's do it for 2012...

The 2011 really helped me and I'd like to continue for 2012 as I've still some way to go weight and hair wise. I'd love to start next years challenge - anyone wanna volunteer to co-chair? If we share the responsibility, then it's much easier to keep the challenge going and encourage each other to greather things.

Are any of the ladies below interested - I'm only mentioning you as you 've posted recently 

LaidBak
MrsGarcia
D.Lisha
Kerryann
grownupnai
demlew
MangaManiac
[USER]queenbree [/USER]
yokochick

Any takers - feel free to PM me?





davisbr88 said:


> Yeah... I started it after I saw the one from a while back and pretty much forgot about it. And then went ghost because I wasn't doing right. Smh. And I'm also lazy and have no willpower, so I hope someone that is actually motivated and will stick to this journey will start the next one!
> Good luck, ladies.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 16, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Let's do it for 2012...
> 
> The 2011 really helped me and I'd like to continue for 2012 as I've still some way to go weight and hair wise. I'd love to start next years challenge - anyone wanna volunteer to co-chair? If we share the responsibility, then it's much easier to keep the challenge going and encourage each other to greather things.
> 
> ...



Im down for 2012 i will be juicing


----------



## grownupnai (Dec 17, 2011)

I want this challenge!

I love accountability. Are you going to start a new thread where we can talk stats, 1/4 year goals and so on?


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 17, 2011)

That's a great idea grownupnai.  I am a firm believer in setting smaller goals or shorter timeframes - quarterly goals make the task more achievable.

I will create the questionaire and post a link here for all that want to join tomorrow. 





grownupnai said:


> I want this challenge!
> 
> I love accountability. Are you going to start a new thread where we can talk stats, 1/4 year goals and so on?


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 18, 2011)

grownupnai


I've created the new thread - folk already joining if you're interested 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=588629



grownupnai said:


> I want this challenge!
> 
> I love accountability. Are you going to start a new thread where we can talk stats, 1/4 year goals and so on?


----------

